# Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Campaign - ToEE



## Rhun (May 15, 2006)

This is the Rogue's Gallery for Rhun's ALPHA Campaign. I have posted your PCs here in spoilers blocks...feel free to repost them below so that you can edit them at your convenience. Also, I apologize ahead of time for not having the original formatting on them, but I had them saved as text.


Cast of Characters

*CURRENT*

Ragnok Drakeforge, Quester of The Soul Forger (NG dwarf male Fighter 6)
Coraine Vagrius (LG oeridian male Paladin 2 / Knight 4)
Verdis Amnell Human (CG suloise male Warlock 6)
Dara (CG oeridian female Barbarian 1/Sorcerer 5)
Kurt the Purger (NG oeridian male cleric 6)
Trevor Champlaign (NG male rogue 3/fighter 3)


*KILLED IN ACTION*
Lucius Octavian (LG oeridian male fighter 1/cleric 1) - slain fighting "The Master"
Jorb (CG half-orc male half-orc paragon 1/human paragon1) - slain fighting "The Master"
Otto Nimbletoes (CG halfling (fey bloodline) male Rogue 2/Pargon 1) - slain by Earth Elemental

*MISSING IN ACTION*
Rodigan "the Restless" (NG oeridian male martial rogue 1/fighter 1) - disappeared while scouting the moathouse


*RETIRED*
Kine Rivent (CG high elf male bard 2)
Two-Axe (CG half-orc fighter 3)
Marco Dessard (LN oeridian human male archivist 3)


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2006)

*Combat Stats*

*Dara, human Barbarian 1/Sorcerer 5*
-- STR 14, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 14, WIS 08, CHA 18
-- Init +2, HP 39, AC 17 (t 12, ff 15), Spot -1 / Listen +3
-- Fort +6, Refl +4, Will +4
-- +2 Longsword +7 (1d8+4/19-20)

*Verdis Amnell, human Warlock 6*
-- STR 10, DEX 18, CON 12, INT 12, WIS 12, CHA 16
-- Init +4, HP 32, AC 19 (t 14, ff 15), DR 1 (Cold Iron) Spot +1 / Listen +1
-- Fort +3, Refl +6, Will +6
-- Eldritch Blast +9 (3d6/x2), Heavy Crossbow +9 (1d10/19-20) - (+1 attack & damage within 30' due to Point Blank Shot)

*Ragnok Drakeforge, dwarf Fighter 6*
-- STR 19, DEX 12, CON 16, INT 13, WIS 12, CHA 08
-- Init +1, HP 58, AC 20 (t 12, ff 18), Spot +1 / Listen +1
-- Fort +9, Refl +4, Will +4 (+5)
-- Norryjar +12/+7 (1d10+9+1d6/x3), Throwing hammer +10/+5 (1d4+4/x2/20')

*Coraine Vagrius, human Paladin 4*
-- STR 16, DEX 12, CON 15, INT 10, WIS 12, CHA 16
-- Init +1, HP 56, AC 24 (t 15, ff 23), Spot +1 / Listen +1
-- Fort +9, Refl +5, Will +8
-- +1 longsword +11/+6 (1d8+4/19-20), Longbow +7/+2 (1d8/x3)

*Kurt the Purger, human Cleric 6*
-- STR 16, DEX 11, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 16, CHA 14
-- Init +0, HP 45, AC 22 (t 11, ff 22), Spot +3 / Listen +3
-- Fort +8, Refl +3, Will +9
-- +1 Longsword +9 (1d8+4/19-20), Light Crossbow +4 (1d8/19-20)

*Trevor Champlaign, human Rogue 3/Fighter 3*
-- STR 16, DEX 18, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 10, CHA 10
-- Init +8, HP 44, AC 22 (t 14, ff 18), Spot +8 / Listen +0
-- Fort +9, Refl +9, Will +5
-- +2 Longsword (+11 attack, 1d8+5 damage, crit 19-20 X2), MW Longbow +11 (1d8/x3)





[sblock=Level 4]*Dara, human Barbarian 1/Sorcerer 3*
-- STR 14, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 14, WIS 08, CHA 18
-- Init +2, HP 29, AC 17 (t 12, ff 15), Spot -1 / Listen +3
-- Fort +5, Refl +3, Will +2
-- MW Falcion +5 (2d4+3/18-20)

*Verdis Amnell, human Warlock 4*
-- STR 10, DEX 18, CON 12, INT 12, WIS 12, CHA 16
-- Init +3, HP 22, AC 17 (t 13, ff 14), DR 1 (Cold Iron) Spot +1 / Listen +1
-- Fort +2, Refl +5, Will +5
-- Eldritch Blast +7 (2d6/x2), Heavy Crossbow +7 (1d10/19-20) - (Point Blank Shot)

*Ragnok Drakeforge, dwarf Fighter 4*
-- STR 19, DEX 12, CON 16, INT 13, WIS 12, CHA 08
-- Init +1, HP 41, AC 20 (t 11, ff 19), Spot +1 / Listen +1
-- Fort +7, Refl +2, Will +2
-- Norryjar +10 (1d10+6/x3), Throwing hammer +8 (1d4+4)

*Coraine Vagrius, human Paladin 4*
-- STR 16, DEX 12, CON 15, INT 10, WIS 12, CHA 16
-- Init +1, HP 36, AC 21 (t 11, ff 20), Spot +1 / Listen +1
-- Fort +9, Refl +5, Will +5
-- +1 Battleaxe +9 (1d8+4/x3), Longbow +5 (1d8/x3)

*Kurt the Purger, human Cleric 4*
-- STR 16, DEX 11, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 16, CHA 14
-- Init +0, HP 31, AC 18 (t 10, ff 18), Spot +3 / Listen +3
-- Fort +7, Refl +2, Will +8
-- MW Longsword +9 (1d8+3/19-20), Light Crossbow +3 (1d8/19-20)

*Trevor Champlaign, human Rogue 2/Fighter 2*
-- STR 16, DEX 18, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 10, CHA 10
-- Init +8, HP 30, AC 20 (t 14, ff 16), Spot +6 / Listen +0
-- Fort +8, Refl +8, Will +3
-- MW Longsword +8 (1d8+3/19-20), MW Longbow +9 (1d8/x3)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2006)

*Experience*

Encounter 1 - 67 each
Encounter 2 - 500 each
Encounter 3 - Gnolls: 150 each
Encounter 4 - Bugbears: 450 each
Encounter 5 - The Master & guards: 994 each

Encounter 6 - Broken Tower Bandits: 386 each
Encounter 7 - Ghouls & Ghasts: 514 each
Encounter 8 - Stirges: 300 each
Encounter 9 - Temple Guards, Gnolls & Bugbear: 747 each
Encouner 10 - Midnight Battle at the Tower: 400 each
Encounter 11 - Ghoul Fight, Temple Dungeon Level 1: 550 each

Encounter 12 - Temple Guard Ambush: 300 each
Encounter 13 - Earth Elemental: 450 each
Encounter 14 - Ogre Leader: 200 each
Encounter 15 - Battle for the Earth Temple: 1300 each
Encounter 16 - Minotaur Guardian: 200 each
Encounter 17 - Elite Temple Guards: 1183 each

Encounter 18 - Trolls, Owlbear and Dire Boar: 932 each
Encounter 19A - 5 Bugbears: 281
Encounter 19B - 2 bugbears, Captain of Guard, Half-Orc Acolyte, Human Acolyte: 487
Encounter 19C - High Priest of Fire, Fire Demon: 675
Encounter 20 - Bugbears & Ogres, dungeon level 3: 472
---------------------------
Starting XP: 1000
Total XP Earned: 11538 each

12538 (2462 to level 6)
---------------------------


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2006)

*Loot*

*Party Loot as of 03/04/2011*

PP: 176
GP: 1479
SP: 1455
CP: 2612

- Vial of acid
- Flask of alchemist fire
- 4 vials of labeled poisons (arsenic, oil of taggit, large scorpion venom, and greenblood oil)
- 30 miscellaneous gems (mostly bloodstones, all of approximately 50 gold value each)
- Disguise kit
- _Cloak of Resistance +1_
- Pair of electrum & silver candle holders (250gp value for both)
- _Potion (Reduce Person)_
- _Potion (Cure Light Wounds)_ [Ragnok]
- _Potion (Owl's Wisdom)_ [Kurt]

- Jade cup (35gp)
- 9 gemstones: 3 agates (8gp each), an amber (80gp), amethyst (110gp), jasper (30gp), pink pearl (60gp), topaz (300gp) and zircon (40gp)
- _Potion (Shield of faith +2)_
- _Potion (Mage armor)_
- _Potion (Cat's grace)_
- _Wand of false life_ (19 charges) - Taken by Dara

- _Crystal ball_
- _Hat of Anonymity_ (MIC)
- Arcane scroll 1: _dimension door, dominate person, fly_ - Taken by Dara
- Arcane scroll 2: _phantom steed, charm monster, passwall_ - Taken by Dara


- 3 carnelians (40gp value each)
- 15 miscellaneous agates (10gp value each)
- 3 bloodstones (60gp value each)
- 4 citrines (50gp value each)
- 2 iolites (70gp valueeach)
- 1 tourmaline (120gp value)
- Electrum armband (30gp value)
- Silver belt buckle (15gp value)
- Gold ring set w/bloodstone (65gp value)
- _Javelin of Lightning_
- Silver skull cloak clasp (value 35gp)
- _Potion (Darkvision)_
- _Potion (Cure Serious Wounds)_ [Ragnok]
- _Potion (Bull's Strength)_
- _Potion (Blur)_
- _Ring of protection +2_

[sblock=Otto's Chilled Wine Bag - Ragnok]This bag holds up to 4 bottles of wine, and keeps them continuously chilled. This is a Prestidigitation effect, but it can only be used to chill wine bottles. The bag can be used to store other objects, but they are not chilled or otherwise affected. Market Value: 500gp. (Currently holds St. Jarna's Red, Elven Plum Wine, and 2 unknown wines taken from Bugbears; Blue Mountain Reserve & Lortmil Farms White were drank.)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2006)

*Dara*

*Dara*
*Female Oeridian, 1st-Level Barbarian/5th-Level Sorcerer* (XP 15,000+)
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 1d12+3 plus 5d4+15 (45 hp) HD/2+1
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 17[21] (+2 Dex, +5 armor, [+4 shield]), touch 12, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+5
*Attack:* _+2 Longsword_ +7 melee (1d8+4/19-20) or MW Falchion +6 melee (2d4+3/18-20)
*Full Attack:* _+2 Longsword_ +7 melee (1d8+4/19-20) or MW Falchion +6 melee (2d4+3/18-20)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Rage (■■■), Spells
*Special Qualities:* Fast Movement, Metamagic Specialist (■■■■■)
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14(16), Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 18
*Skills:* Climb* +6(4), Concentration +12(9), Intimidate +8(4), Jump* +11(4+1cc), Knowledge (arcana) +4(2), Listen +3(4), Spellcraft +10(8), Spot -1(0), Survival +3(4), Swim* +6(4), Tumble* +8(4cc); * Armor Check Penalty 0;
*Feats:* Simple Weapon Proficiency, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Medium Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Extra Rage [CW], Power Attack, Combat Expertise, Combat Casting
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

Dara stands 5 feet 10 inches tall and weighs 138 pounds. She is 19 years old, has long, honey blonde hair and beautiful grey eyes. Her athletic body is well-trained and in perfect shape, and her skin bears a light tan. Despite her martial training, Dara looks all the woman she is; between her feminine curves, lissom moves and a striking self-confidence she appears very attractive. Dara usually wears only a short fur-trimmed skirt with a light ochre tone and matching soft-leather boots, with a short linen tunic underneath her chain shirt. Most of her arms and legs are left bare, but her lower arms are protected by leather bracers. On her back, she wears a small backpack and the scabbard for her mighty falchion.

Dara speaks Common, Goblin and Orc.

*Spells:* As 5th-level sorcerer
_Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7/5; save DC 14 + spell level):_
0 - _Detect Magic_, _Ghost Sound_, _Light_, _Mending_, _Message_, _Prestidigitation_;
1st - _Protection from Evil_, _Shield_, _Magic Missile_, _Fist of Stone_ [CA];
2nd - _Glitterdust_, _Web_.

*Spell Slots:* (■ available, □ used)
0 ■■■■■ ■
1 ■■■■■ ■■
2 ■■■■□

*Active (Spell) Effects:*
none

*Equipment:*
*Held:* _+2 Longsword_ with _Least Weapon Crystal of Illumination_ [MIC]
*Head:* --
*Face:* --
*Throat:* _Amulet of Tears; Constitution +2_ [MIC] (■■■)
*Shoulders:* _Cloak of Resistance +1_
*Torso:* --
*Body:* _+1 Twilight Mithril Shirt_
*Waist:* _Healing Belt_ [MIC] (■■■)
*Arms:* --
*Hands:* --
*Ring:* --
*Ring:* --
*Feet:* --

*Other Equipment:* Masterwork Falchion, Traveler's Outfit, Backpack, Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Belt Pouch, Flint and Steel, Silk Rope (100 ft.), Sack (2), Waterskin, Everburning Torch, Spell Component Pouch (2), Letter of Marque from the King of Furyondy, _Wand of False Life_ (#19), _Arcane Scroll of Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy_, _Arcane Scroll of Fly, Dimension Door, Dominate Person_, _Arcane Scroll of Phantom Steed, Charm Monster, Passwall_, _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_, _Potion of Shield of Faith (+2)_, _Oil of Magic Weapon_; 88 pp, 27 gp, 362 sp, 228 cp.

*Mount:* Light Horse, Bit and Bridle, Riding Saddle, Saddlebags.

*Background:* Dara was born as a member of a small barbarian clan in northern Nyrond. As she grew up, she more and more disagreed with the clan's life and leadership, there had to be more than constant fighting and pillaging. When Dara discovered her magical talents, she left her clan and went on a long journey westwards, on which she hoped to further explore and learn to control the forces slumbering within. Equipped with her martial prowess mostly, there was little else she could use to earn the gold required in the civilized lands, but at least her skill with the blade did earn her the necessary coins and a bit of respect as well. And being able to help others this way was a lot better than what she would have done with her clan. While living the life of an adventurer, Dara's journey continued and so did her magical practicing. Soon she had learned to cast a few simple spells, some of which proved to be an useful aid in battle. And by then she had realized, that battle was to be the center of her life for many years to come. She accepted her fate.

When Dara learned about the rumors of bandit activity around the once peaceful town of Hommlet, her journey finally had a destination. In Chendl in the Kingdom of Furyondy, agents of the King hired her and others to investigate these rumors. And so Dara came to Hommlet...

[SBLOCK=Development]6th Feat - Combat Casting; Spells - _Protection from Evil_, _Glitterdust_
7th Spells - _Read Magic_, _Fireball_
8th Spells - _Ebon Eyes_ [SC], _Heroics_ [SC], _Dragonskin_ [SC]
9th Feat - Arcane Strike; Spells - _Detect Poison_, _Polymorph_
10th Prestige Class - Abjurant Champion; Spells - _Resist Energy_, _Haste_, _Greater Mirror Image_ [PHB2]
11th Spells - _Mage Hand_, _Teleport_
12th Feat - Minor Shapeshift [CM]; Spells - _2nd_, _Heart of Water_ [CM], _Heart of Earth_ [CM], _Ball Lightning_ [SC][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2006)

*Verdis Amnell Human Soluise Warlock 6*

Verdis Amnell Human (Suloise) Warlock 6
Alignment CG
Exp. 6808 (as of 1/30/08) near 5th level... Advance to 6th per DM 2/4/12
Str 10 (2)
Dex 18 (13) +1 for 4th level
Con 12 (4)
Int 12 (4)
Wis 12 (4)
Cha 16 (10)

BAB +4 Grap +4
Hp 32+(6+5d6(4 each)+6con)
AC 20, touch 14, flat 16   Damage Reduction 1/Cold Iron
Saves Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +8
Initiative +4
Age 21
Height 5'10" 
Weight 155
Darkvision to 60' 

Languages Common, Ancient Suloise

+9 Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch 3d6 20/x2 60' r (+1 to hit and damage within 30')
+5 MW Morning star melee 1d8+2d6 20/x2 p & b
+4 Dagger melee 1d4+1d6 19-20/x2 p or s
+8 Dagger ranged 1d4 19-20/x2 10'r p or s 
+9 Heavy Crossbow 1d10 19-20/x2 120'r p (+1 to hit and damage within 30')

Feats
-Point Blank Shot
-Weapon Focus Ranged Spells
-Precise Shot
-Extra Invocation-gain an extra warlock invocation

Skills (9x2+9 Human+9Int)

Bluff (5+3Cha)
Concentration (8+1Con)
Craft (+1Int)
Diplomacy xx (+3Cha+2Syn)
Disguise (+3Cha+2Syn--act in character)
Intimidate (2+3Cha+2Syn)
Jump (0+0Str)
Knowledge Arcana (6+1Int)
Knowledge The Planes (1+1Int)
Knowledge Religion (2+1Int)
Listen xx (+1Wis)
Profession (+1Wis)
Ride xx (+4Dex)
Search xx (+1Int)
Sense Motive (1+1Wis)
Slight of Hand xx (+2Syn)
Spellcraft (4+1Int+2Syn)
Spot xx (+1Wis)
Use Magic Device (9+3Cha) Can take ten even if distracted or threatened

Human Abilities
-Bonus Feat
-Bonus Skills

Warlock Class Features/Incantations
-Eldritch Blast 3d6--Ray, 60' range
-Detect Magic--At will
-Damage Reduction 1/Cold Iron 
-Spiderwalk--Spider Climb
-Hideous Blow--Eldritch Blast damage added to melee attacks.
-Deceive Item
-See the Unseen--darkvision to 60' and see invisible as the spell
-Eldritch Chain--if first blast hits jump to secondary target at half damage, additional target at 10th, 15th and 20th. 
-Sickening Blast--Targets of the Eldritch Blast must make a DC16 Fort Save or become sickened (-2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks) 


Gear

MW Studded Leather Armor 175 gp
+2 Mithril Chain Shirt 4100 gp
+2 Cloak of Resistance 4000 gp
Travelers' Outfit
Courtiers' Outfit with Jewelry 80 gp

MW Heavy Crossbow 350 gp
-20 Bolts 2 gp
MW Morning Star 308 gp
Dagger 2 gp

Horse, Light 0 gp
-Military saddle 20 gp
-Bit, Bridle, and bags 0 gp

Pouch, Belt 1 gp
Bedroll 1sp
Tent 10 gp
Waterskin x2 2gp (water, wine)
Rations, Trail x4 1 gp
Sack, Empty 1 sp 
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x3 150 gp
Sunrod x6 2 gp
Alchemist's Fire x2

Bag of Holding, Type I
Potion Reduce Person
Arcane scroll of three spells (Ray of Enfeeblement, grease, and pyrotechnics)
Arcane Scroll (Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy) 

1152 gp 7 sp 10 cp 
3 10 gp gems

188pp, 1951gp, 365sp, 228cp

Appearance/Personality: Verdis is a handsome young man of average build. He is lithe and wiry and walks with a confident stride. He wears his almost white blonde hair cut short with a small goette. He has a somewhat distracted air and pale gray eyes often seem out of focus or to be looking at something unseen by others. He is affable and has a knack for drawing others into conversation. He has the somewhat superior air common to pure blooded Suloise, but he suppresses it well. Verdis takes considerable pride in his name and heritage despite his family’s current meager holdings. Perhaps out of some sense of noble obligation or because his own family has fallen on hard times, Verdis tends to favor the underdog. He has a soft spot for people in need and will tend to get involved when he sees someone being oppressed. Personal freedom is very important to him. He dresses typically in a particularly fine chain shirt of mithril with dark red clothes patterned with his personal symbol, a noble pheasant in gold, green and brown taking flight. He wears a black cloak of light material that none the less seems quite durable. Next to his dagger hangs a wickedly spiked steel ball on a stout red oak handle. He carries a heavy crossbow and quiver on his shoulder. 

History/Background: Verdis was born to a once prosperous Suloise family in the Duchy of Urnst. Generations of mismanagement of family assets has left them with only a once proud name and a leaky decaying manor house. Verdis initially showed some talent for magic and was sent to the academy to study the arts of wizardry, but he was dismissed when it became clear that his magic was of a darker sort. A proud young man, he was bitterly angered at this setback. He continues to study a few magical texts in hopes of one day showing the wizards that he could master their petty arts if wanted, but he has embrased the magic that comes more naturally to him. After school, he returned home in disgrace, but his family saw his failure as a mark on their good name and his reception was chilly at best. Young Verdis soon set out to make a name for himself and restore his family's station. His natural charm and warlock powers have allowed him some success, but fame and fortune have so far eluded him. He tends to get involved with causes that have little reward, but the satisfaction of having done a good deed. Hearing rumors of opportunity in the area of Hommlet, Verdis set off seeking adventure.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 15, 2006)

*Ragnok Drakeforge, Quester of The Soul Forger*

*Male Dwarven Fighter 3 of Moradin*
NG Medium humanoid
*Init:* +1; 
*Senses:* Listen +1, Spot +1, Search +1 
Darkvision 60ft.
Stonecunning
*Languages:* Common, Dwarven, Gnome
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* [Fighting Defensively] [ACP= -6]:
24 26 [+1 Dex, +9 Armor, +4 Shield +2 Dodge], touch 11 13, flat-footed 23 [+4 Dodge bonus to AC vs. Giants]
*HD:* 3d10+9 (hp 32)
*Resist:* 
Fort +6 [+3 Ftr, +3 Con]
Ref +2 [+1 Dex, +1 Ftr]
Will +2 [+1 Wis, +1 Ftr]
*Poison:* +2 on saving throws vs. Poison
*Spells:* +2 on saving throws vs. Spells and Spell-like abilities
*Stability:* +4 on ability checks to avoid being tripped or bull rushed
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee:* "Norryjar" +9 [+5] (1d10+4/x3) or 2-handed "Norryjar" +9 [+53] (1d10+6/x3)
*Ranged:* Throwing Hammer +7 [+3](1d4+4)
*Space:* 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
*Base Atk:* +3; Grp: +7 [+3 Bab, +4 Str]
*Special Actions:* 
+1 on attack rolls against orcs & goblinoids
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Feats:* Power Attack, Power Throw (CAd), Quick Draw, Weapon Focus (Waraxe)
*Skills:*
Appraise +3 [related to stone or metal items] 
Climb +4 [6 ranks, +4 Str, -6 ACP]
Craf(Weaponsmithing) +7 [5 ranks, +1 Int, +2 Racial]
Intimidate +0 [1 rank, -1 Cha]
Jump +4 [6 ranks, +4 Str, -6 ACP]
+2 bonus on craft and appraise checks related to stone or metal.
*Possessions:* "Norryjar" [Mwk. Dwarven Waraxe], Tower Shield, +1 Fullplate, Mwk. Banded Mail, Throwing Hammer(x12)
Backpack, Mwk. Bandoleer [12 thowing hammers], Bedroll, Crowbar, Flint & Steel, Grappling hook, Sack(x2), Shovel, Silk rope (50ft.), Waterskin, Traveler’s outfit.
199gp, 36sp, 20cp.


Spoiler



[900gp-0.1gp-1gp-2gp-1gp-1gp-2gp-330gp-12gp-250gp-30gp-2gp-1gp-10gp-0.2gp=160.7gp]
[Weapon specialization(4), Combat Expertise(6), Leap Attack (CAd)(6), Improved Critical(8), Greater weapon focus(9), Greater weapon specialization(12)]



[sblock= level 2]
*Male Dwarven Fighter 2 of Moradin*
NG Medium humanoid
*Init:* +1; 
*Senses:* Listen +1, Spot +1, Search +1 
Darkvision 60ft.
Stonecunning
*Languages:* Common, Dwarven, Gnome
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* [Fighting Defensively] [ACP= -5]:
21 23 [+1 Dex, +6 Armor, +4 Shield +2 Dodge], touch 11 13, flat-footed 20 [+4 Dodge bonus to AC vs. Giants]
*HD:* 2d10+6 (hp 22)
*Resist:* 
Fort +6 [+3 Ftr, +3 Con]
Ref +1 [+1 Dex, +0 Ftr]
Will +1 [+1 Wis]
*Poison:* +2 on saving throws vs. Poison
*Spells:* +2 on saving throws vs. Spells and Spell-like abilities
*Stability:* +4 on ability checks to avoid being tripped or bull rushed
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee:* "Norryjar" +7 [+3] (1d10+4/x3) or 2-handed "Norryjar" +7 [+3] (1d10+6/x3)
*Ranged:* Throwing Hammer +6 [+2](1d4+4)
*Space:* 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
*Base Atk:* +2; Grp: +6 [+2 Bab, +4 Str]
*Special Actions:* 
+1 on attack rolls against orcs & goblinoids
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Feats:* Power Attack, Power Throw (CAd), Quick Draw
*Skills:*
Appraise +3 [related to stone or metal items] 
Climb +4 [5 ranks, +4 Str, -5 ACP]
Craf(Weaponsmithing) +8 [5 ranks, +1 Int, +2 Racial]
Jump +4 [5 ranks, +4 Str, -5 ACP]
+2 bonus on craft and appraise checks related to stone or metal.
*Possessions:* "Norryjar" [Mwk. Dwarven Waraxe], Tower Shield, Mwk. Banded Mail, Throwing Hammer(x12)
Backpack, Mwk. Bandoleer [12 thowing hammers], Bedroll, Crowbar, Flint & Steel, Grappling hook, Sack(x2), Shovel, Silk rope (50ft.), Waterskin, Traveler’s outfit.
199gp, 36sp, 20cp.


Spoiler



[900gp-0.1gp-1gp-2gp-1gp-1gp-2gp-330gp-12gp-250gp-30gp-2gp-1gp-10gp-0.2gp=160.7gp]
[Weapon Focus(3), Weapon specialization(4), Combat Expertise(6), Leap Attack (CAd)(6), Improved Critical(8), Greater weapon focus(9), Greater weapon specialization(12)]


[/sblock]


*Taller than the average dwarf
*A Tatoo of an anvil on his left arm and one of a hammer on his right one
*Raven Black Hair and Beard and between them, dark emerald eyes. This features result particularly striking, contrasting strongly with his pale skin. But more striking than that, results the length of the beard, it is quite short for swarven standards, so short that the traditional -and practical- braids can't be made.

*Particualr features of Equipment:
Norryjar [Mwk. Dwarven Waraxe]: On the masterwork's handle the father's name is carved in dwarven besides Ragnok's, both flanked by the clan's mark: a flaming shield.
Tower Shield: Adorned with flame-like carvings, and an anvil at its center.

*Growing up in a dwarven community makes one understand better that helping others is good, by itself and to yourself; promises, honour, and loyalty are his heart. On the social aspect he is a naturally warm fellow, if a bit naive at times, but when the situation is serious he migh well know off one of his friends that don't behave accordingly. Just some advice: don't rouse his anger.

[sblock=Background]
Long ago (or not so long ago by dwarven standards), Korim Drakeforge, Mountain dwarf expatriate, settled himself in the Hill Dwarf settlement at the slope of the Yatil Mountains. And surprisingly, he alone, managed to establish the solid fundations of what would be the Hill Dwarf Drakeforge clan. Four generations went by; altough respected, the clan is still "new", therefore, marriages have been scarce, and it remains quite small, somewhere around 22 members. But now, its numbers have been reduced in one. The patriarch's son is dead.

When Ragnok found out about his brother's death near Hommlet he decided to depart there, to take vengance and if possible find his remains in hopes they are in the small town's graveyard. But... his father would know nothing about it, Ragnok wasn't yet of age to take leave, he didn't want to lose another son, small enough was the Drakeforge's numbers nowdays. After dialogue, discussion, and argument, showing the strength of character (or "stubborness") typical to the dwurfolk, Ragnok cut his own beard (symbol of dishonour) and didn't deign to speak with his father until he was spoken to. So passed a month...

The month over, his father didn't speak to him, but one day, early in the morning when the msts still lingered, he came to his -now- eldest son. With an expression halfway between severity and grief, he gave Ragnok his axe, the same one he had carried during his time as a warrior. Now as patriarch of the clan, the axe served only symbollic purpose, now it will serve to protect the family once more. On the masterwork's handle the father's name is carved in dwarven besides Ragnok's, both flanked by the clan's mark: a flaming shield.

The track was already cold, too much time had passed, and most innkeepers have the memory span of their guest's stay. But Ragnok carried on, until he arrived at Chendil. The same day he arrived to the city, some men approached him with a propposition he couldn't refuse, he was to depart towards Hommlet with a group of people, with the purpose of investigating certain rumors of evil in area. Actually, Ragnok would have refused in a first stance, considering it a clan-only affair that he was in. But upon a second thought, he remembered his brother's combat mastery and waryness... and yet he is no more among the living. On the spot he kneeled, raised a loud prayer of gratitude for this help sent to him by The All Father, and accepted the quest without further doubting.

If this evil was the same to take his brother, be it warned that Ragnok Drakeforge will uproot it and haul its body to the Forge! [/sblock]

*Curtesy of the Crown: *
Riding horse and bag with 50gp

*Bought at The Welcome Wench: * 
*Vodka, 5gp* The innkeeper then kneels down and pulls an ornate bottle from beneath the bar. He pauses to blow the dust off of it, and then peers intently at the label. "Aha, Master Dwarf, you seem to be in luck. I've a bottle of potato liqour, bottled in Schwartzenbruin in far off Perrenland. I warn you, though, I have been told that it is quite potent." 

From The Master of the Moathouse: +1 Fullplate


----------



## Boddynock (May 16, 2006)

```
Name:           Coraine Vagrius
Class:          Paladin
Race:           Human
Size:           Medium
Gender:         Male
Alignment:      Lawful Good
Deity:          Heironeus

Str: 16 +3      Level:  4      XP:          6358**
Dex: 12 +1      BAB:    +4     HP:          36
Con: 15 +2      Grapple:+7     Dmg Red:     nil
Int: 10 +0      Speed:  20'*   Spell Res:   nil
Wis: 12 +1***   Init:   +1     Spell Save:  11 + spell level
Cha: 16 +3      ACP:    -7     Spell Fail:  0%

* heavy armour encumbrance – full plate
** b/f   2167
   plus   994 in battle with Master and guards
   plus   300 against Lubash the ogre
   plus   386 against bandits (post #663)
   plus   514 against smelly ghouls (post #846)
   plus   300 against stirges (post #894)
   plus   747 against guards (post #1021)
   plus   400 against bandits (post #1135)
   plus   550 against ghouls (post #140)
*** added 4th level attribute bump to Wisdom

         Base   Armor   Shld   Dex   Size   Nat   Misc   Total
Armor:   10     +8      +2     +1    +0     +0    +0     21
Touch:   11     Flatfooted:    20

Saves:   Base   Mod     Misc   Total
Fort:    +4     +2      +3     +9
Ref:     +1     +1      +3     +5
Will:    +1     +1      +3     +5

Weapon          Attack  Damage       Critical
Battleaxe +1    +9      1d8+4        x3
Dagger          +7      1d4+3        19-20/x2
Dagger (thrown) +5      1d4+3        19-20/x2
Longbow         +5      1d8          x3
Warhammer       +7      1d8+3        x3

Languages:      Common.

Abilities:      1 extra feat at first level;
                4 extra skill points at first level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level;
                Automatic languages – Common;
                Favoured class: any;
                Aura of courage;
                Aura of good;
                Detect evil;
                Divine grace;
                Divine health;
                Lay on hands;
                Smite evil 1/day;
                Spellcasting;
                Turn Undead (6/day; turn check 1d20+5*,; turn damage 2d6+4).
* including +2 synergy bonus from 5+ ranks of Knowledge (Religion)                

Feats:   Cleave;
         Power Attack;
         Weapon Focus (Battleaxe).

Skill Points:   21      Max Ranks:   7/3.5
Skills                  Ranks  Mod   Misc  Total
Heal                    +7     +1    +0    +8
Knowledge (Religion)    +7     +0    +0    +7
Ride                    +1     +1    +0    +2
Sense Motive            +6     +1    +0    +7

Equipment:                           Cost  Weight
Arrows, 20 x2                          2gp  6lb
Backpack                               2gp  2lb
+1 Battleaxe                        2310gp  6lb
Bedroll                                1sp  5lb
Dagger                                 2gp  1lb
Flint & steel                          1gp  -lb
Full plate, MW                             50lb
Healer’s kit                          50gp  1lb
Holy water x2                         50gp  2lb
Longbow                               75gp  3lb
Outfit, traveller’s                    -gp  -lb
Rations, trail (per day) x5          2.5gp  5lb
Rope, silk (50’)                      10gp  5lb
Shield, heavy steel                   20gp 15lb
Sunrod x3                              6gp  3lb
Warhammer                             12gp  5lb
Waterskin                              1gp  4lb
Whetstone                              2cp  1lb

Total Weight:   114.74lb
Money*:         61gp  3sp  8cp (1.44lb)
*810gp total value – allowing for tithe of 90gp to the Church of Heironeus

                Light   Med    Heavy       Lift  Push
Max Weight:     0-76    77-153 154-230     460   1150

Spellcasting:
Spells per day: 1
Spells known:
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/bless.htm]Bless[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/blessWater.htm]Bless Water[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/blessWeapon.htm]Bless Weapon[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/createWater.htm]Create Water[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/cureLightWounds.htm]Cure Light Wounds[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/detectPoison.htm]Detect Poison[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/detectUndead.htm]Detect Undead[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/divineFavor.htm]Divine Favor[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/endureElements.htm]Endure Elements[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/magicWeapon.htm]Magic Weapon[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/protectionFromChaos.htm]Protection from Chaos[/url]/[url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/protectionFromEvil.htm]Evil[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/readMagic.htm]Read Magic[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/resistance.htm]Resistance[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/restorationLesser.htm]Restoration, Lesser[/url]
                [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/virtue.htm]Virtue[/url]

Age:     17
Height:  5’10”
Weight:  180lb
Eyes:    Grey
Hair:    Honey-blonde
Skin:    Tanned



Mount: Light Pony
Large animal

Initiative +1 (+1 Dex); Senses: Listen +4, Spot +4

AC 13, touch 10, flat-footed 12 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural)
hp 19 (3 HD) (3d8 + 6)
Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2

Speed: 60 ft
Melee: Hoof -1 (1d4+1) or 2 hooves -1 (1d4+1) full-attack
Space: 10 ft; Reach: 5 ft
Base Attack +2; Grapple +9

Abilities: Str 14, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Feats: Endurance, Run

Skills:
Listen +4
Spot +4
```
Appearance: Coraine is tall, tanned, square-jawed and intense. His honey-blonde hair is cut short and his beard well-trimmed. 

Background: Coraine is the son of a hero. He knows it is true because no less a personage than the king himself told him so. Bralen Vagrius was a paladin of the Invincible One who led a vital attack against the forces of Iuz early in the history of conflict between the two countries. He and a small force of Heironean warriors broke the siege of a small but vital outpost town, at the cost of their own lives. The action enabled a major victory in the ongoing hostilities against Iuz. Belvor IV, touring the battlefield, came across Coraine and his mother Tilina as they mourned Bralen’s loss. Tilina had had a premonition of disaster, which drove her, against all advice and importuning to the contrary, onto the battlefield, dragging her four year old son with her.

It was here that Belvor found them – the woman keening and rocking the dead knight in her arms, the boy wide-eyed and with tears streaming down his face. The king knelt in front of the boy and told him to dry his eyes, for his father had died a great hero and was surely enrolled in the ranks of the Invincible in heaven.

“Be brave, and faithful, and serve our God, just as your father did, and he will be proud of you – and you, too, will be a hero.” And that is just what Coraine has sought to do ever since.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 3, 2006)

*Marco Dessard*

Marco, the healer.

[sblock=Character]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B]       Marco Dessard
[B]Class:[/B]      Archivist
[B]Race:[/B]       Human
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium (5'7", 143 lbs)
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B]      Boccob    

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0  (3p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    3     [B]XP:[/B] 3,847
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +1     [B]HP:[/B] 14 (3d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (16p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   30'
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +2
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1  (0p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 16              10     +4     +0     +2   +0    --
[B]Touch:[/B] 12
[B]Flat:[/B]  14

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +3              +3    +0   +0
[B]Ref:[/B]   +3              +1    +2   +0
[B]Will:[/B]  +6              +3    +3   +0

[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
MW Dagger              +2     1d4+2     19-20
MW Dagger, Thrown      +4     1d4+2     19-20        (10' range increment)
Mw Crossbow, Light     +4      1d8      19-20        (80' range increment)


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven
 

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Dark Knowledge (tactics) [4/day]
Lore Mastery(Religion)


[B]Prayerbook:[/B]

0th: Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, 
Inflict Minor Wounds, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Resistance, Virtue 
1st: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Deathwatch, Entropic Shield, Magic Stone, 
Obscuring Mist, Remove Fear, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
2nd: Cure Moderate Wounds, Delay Poison

[B]Spells:[/B]       DC: 14 + spell level

0th: 4 (Cure Minor Wounds x2, Light, Mending)
1st: 4 (Bless, Deathwatch, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith)
2nd: 3 (Cure Moderate Wounds x2, Delay Poison)


[B]Feats:[/B]
Skill Focus (Heal)[human]
Augment Healing[1st]
Scribe Scroll [Archivist 1]
Spontaneous Healer[3rd]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 54    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3

[B]Skills:                         Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]

Concentration +6                 6     +0   --
Decipher Script +12              6     +4   +2
Heal +12                         6     +3   +3
Knowledge(Arcana) +10            6     +4   --
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) +10     6     +4   --
Knowledge(Nature) +10            6     +4   --
Knowledge(Religion) +12          6     +4   +2
Knowledge(The Planes) +10        6     +4   --
Spellcraft +12                   6     +4   +2

Armor Check Penalty: 0

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]

Backpack                   2gp     2lb
Belt Pouch                 1gp   0.5lb
Book (Anatomy Notes)      15gp     3lb
Prayerbook                 -gp     3lb
Healer's Kit (10 uses)    50gp     1lb
Holy Symbol (silver)      25gp     1lb
Ink                        8gp     -lb
Inkpen                   0.1gp     -lb
Rations (3 days)         1.5gp     3lb
Sewing Needle            0.5gp     -lb
Waterskin                  1gp     4lb
Whetstone               0.02gp     1lb

MW Light Crossbow        335gp     4lb
30 Bolts                   3gp     3lb
MW Dagger                302gp     1lb
Mithril Shirt           1100gp    10lb

Wand of Lesser Vigor     750gp     -lb              42 charges
            

                 Total  2594.12

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 36.5 / 38 lb (light load)
[B]Money:[/B] 1547 gp 3 sp 0 cp
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Description]Marco is a rather scrawny man in his late 20's with dark, lank hair and the pekid look of one who studies too much. He comes across as kind of greasy and weasely, but harmless.
[/sblock][sblock=Background]Marco is the fourth son of a minor landowner.  Slated to join a priesthood, Marco found that he lacked the true devotion of the holy.  However, his time exploring the faiths did introduce him to his true passion, knowledge.  The temples had some of the best libraries and Marco was a voracious reader.  The human body and how it functioned were of great interest to him, but people tended to look askance at his poking around the recently deceased.

Once again using his near experience with the faithful as a stepping stone, Marco trained as a healer in order to be able to explore the injured and dead without causing too much concern.  He does do his best as a healer, but he also likes to take anatomy notes on what he sees under the skin of his patients.  Over time, his studies expanded, he never gave up on his life's opus, but he also branched into magic and magical healing as well as various other fields of knowledge.

Recently, Marco has been wandering the lands in anticipation of the possible upcoming wars, expecting heavy business. He came across one of the bandits, who had been injured falling from a tree. He was actually treating the broken leg when the others arrived and captured him. Appreciative of his help, but not nearly enough to actually let him go, they turned him over to the Master instead of killing him outright. The master being a not too nice sort, has been amusing himself with the caged Marco for a couple of days now.[/sblock]


http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20051007a&page=3


----------



## Insight (Sep 14, 2006)

*Otto Nimbletoes*

*Otto Nimbletoes
Halfling Rogue 2/Paragon 2
Fey Bloodline (Minor)*
6,358xp

*Ability Scores**
Str 10 (4pts)
Dex 18 (10pts)
Con 14 (5pts) *** +1 at 4th ***
Int 14 (6pts)
Wis 10 (2pts)
Cha 16 (10pts)

* Modified for Halfling Racial Adjustments.

*Skills*
Bluff (7) +10, Climb (0) +3, Diplomacy (5) +8, Disable Device (5) +9/+11, Gather Information (3) +6, Hide (7) +17, Jump (0) +3, Knowledge (local) (2) +4, Listen (0) +2, Move Silently (7) +14, Open Lock (6) +10/+12, Perform (storytelling) (5) +8, Profession (wine connoisseur) (6) +6, Search (6) +8, Sleight of Hand (4) +8, Spot (1) +1.

*Languages*
Common, Dwarven, Elven, Halfling.

*Feats*
Combat Expertise, Improved Feint.

*Racial & Class Abilities*
Proficiencies: Proficient with all simple weapons, hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and shortsword, and with light armor.
Small Size
Fear: +2 Morale Bonus on all saves vs. fear.
Thrown Weapons/Slings: +1 to attack rolls with thrown weapons or slings.
Thrown Weapon Mastery: +2 damage with thrown weapons or slings.
Hearing: +2 Racial Bonus to Listen checks.
Sneak Attack: +1d6 to damage for a Sneak Attack.
Trapfinding: Can make Search checks to find magical traps.
Athletic Prowess: Racial Bonus on Climb, Jump, and Move Silently increases to +3.
Save Bonus: Racial Bonus to all saves increases to +2.
Evasion: Successful Reflex save negates half dmg attacks.
Fey Bloodline: +2 to Hide checks

*Combat Mods & Saves*
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Armor Class: 18, Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 14
Hit Points: 27
Fort: +3
Reflex: +12
Will: +2
MW Rapier (Melee): Att +4, Dmg 1d4, Crit 18-20/x2.
Dagger (Melee): Att +3, Dmg 1d3, Crit 19-20/x2.
Dagger (Thrown): Att +8, Dmg 1d3+2, Crit 19-20/x2, RI 10.
Sling (Ranged): Att +8, Dmg 1d3+2, Crit 20/x2, RI 50.

*Equipment*
Masterwork Studded Leather Armor (ACP: 0), Masterwork Small Rapier, Pair of Small Daggers, Sling, 20 Sling Bullets, Backpack, Bedroll, 10 Candles, 2 Flasks of Fine Dwarven Whiskey, Flint & Steel, Vial of Ink, Quill, Journal, Bullseye Lantern, 4 Flasks of Oil, 3 Belt Pouches, 5 Days' Trail Rations, 2 Sacks, 4 Wineskins, Masterwork Thieves' Tools, Traveler's Outfit, 4 Bottles of Fine Wine (St. Jarna's Red, Blue Mountain Special Reserve, Elven Plum Wine, and Lortmill Farms White), 6 Wine Glasses, Chilled Wine Bag*, 3 Potions of Cure Light Wounds.

* Chilled Wine Bag: This bag holds up to 4 bottles of wine, and keeps them continuously chilled. This is a Prestidigitation effect, but it can only be used to chill wine bottles. The bag can be used to store other objects, but they are not chilled or otherwise affected. Market Value: 500gp.

*Wealth*
998gp.

*Appearance & Details*
Height: 3'6"
Weight: 140lbs. (a little chubby)
Hair: Silver, long (kept in a braided ponytail)
Eyes: Steel blue
Distinctive Features: Unlike most Halflings, Otto has silver-colored hair and long, sharp ears. This owes completely to his fey heritage. Otto makes no attempts to conceal these features. 
Clothing: Otto typically appears in a traveling outfit comprised of the following: a wide-brimmed simple hat, a beige cloth vest and matching pants, a black leather belt with three pouches, and, when on the road, a navy blue ankle-length hooded cloak.
Personality: A jovial, happy-go-lucky fellow, Otto Nimbletoes enjoys the finer things in life: wine, women, and song. He has a love of and enthusiasm for wine of all sorts, but also other alcoholic beverages. This love of wine has grown into a full-blown hobby, and Otto travels western Oerth looking for new and wonderful wines, cataloging them all in his little notebook.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 27, 2006)

*Two Axe*


```
Name: Two Axe
Class: FTR 3
Race: Half-Orc
Region of Origin:  Gnarley Forest
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 
Deity: 

Str: 18 +4 (10p.)	Level: 3    	XP: ?
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)	BAB: +3		HP: 28 (3d10+6)
Con: 15 +2 ( 8p.)	Grapple: +7	 
Int: 12 +1 ( 6p.)	Speed: 20'      Stat Increases:
Wis:  9 -1 ( 1p.)	Init: +3     Spell Save: 0
Cha:  8 -1 ( 2p.)	ACP: -3		Spell Fail: 0%

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+6	+0	+3	+0	+0	+0	19
Touch:	13	Flatfooted: 16

Spell Res: None
Dmg Red: None

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+5	+3	+2	--
Ref:	+4	+1	+3	--
Will:	 0	+1	-1	--
Notes:

Weapon			       Attack	Damage	    Critical	    Range
MW Orc Double Axe (single)	+9	1d8+6 	        20/x3   	   ------
MW Orc Double Axe (double)	+7/+7	1d8+4/1d8+2     20/x3            ------
Cold Iron War hammer		+6	1d8+6            20/x3        ------
Silvered Dagger			+6	1d4+3		19/20/x2	10’

Languages: Common, Orc, gnoll

Abilities: 60' Darkvision

Feats: Exotic Weapon proficiency (Orc Double Axe) (lvl1), Two Weapon Fighting(ftr1),
weapon focus (Orc Double Axe)(ftr2), power attack (lvl3) 

Skill Points: 18	Max Ranks: 6/3
Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc
Climb          7	6	+4	-3
Jump        	 7	6	+4	-3
Intimidate    	 5	6	-1	00

Notes:

Equipment:		       Cost	Weight
+1 magical Breastplate		1350gp	30lb
MW Orc Double Axe (both blades)	660gp	15lb
Cold iron war hammer		24gp	5lb
Silvered Dagger		       22gp	1lb
Belt Pouch		
[]potion of CLW
[]potion of Cure moderate wounds
[]signal whistle
Backpack		----	 2lb
[]Bedroll
[]Winter Blanket
[]2 flasks of oil
[]50 foot silk rope
[]waterskin
[]sack(empty)
[]5 days rations

Total Weight:78 lb	Money: 76gp 8sp 0cp 2 100 gp rubies

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	
Max Weight:	100	200	300
```
Age: 17
Height: 6'3" 
Weight: 250
Eyes: Black
Hair: tan
Skin: black

*Appearance*: Dreadlocked black hair.  Grey skin.

*Personality*: Two Axe is a perfectionist.  He is serious and stubborn.

*Background*:  ‘Two Axe’ has never had a real name.  He grew up in the ‘Slow Death’ orc tribe inhabiting the Gnarley forest.  He has no knowledge of his parents.  Growing up, he was called ‘gray runt’; the orcs never let him forget his half-breed heritage.  He grew up hating the orcs around him, who treated him with cruelty, exceeding even that which they showed each other.

All orcs embraced warfare, and the more powerful ones generally embraced a berserker culture of rage and power.  ‘Two Axe’ rejected this, deciding instead to focus on controlling his emotions and mastering his martial skills.  Few orcs could master their own prestige weapon, the orc double axe.  The ‘Gray Runt’ decided he would master it.  And he did.  One day in the forest, in a skirmish with a long time enemy band of gnolls, the ‘gray runt’ killed two of the humanoid enemies and got a new name.

Though called Two Axe, he does not think of this as his name.  He is troubled by the lack of a name, and searches constantly for a proper name.  He was more intelligent than most of his fellows, and was able to get the shamen to teach him to read and write.

Despite his dissatisfaction with his life among orcs, ‘Two Axe’ might have stayed their the rest of his life.  Then Jessica came.  She was a captive, taken from a caravan near Dyvers.  She wasn’t the first human woman captured by the Slow Death.  But she was different to Two Axe.  She was beautiful and helpless, and, if anything, younger than his own 17 years.  He eyes flickered about her captives, finding no sympathy, until they met his.  The moment their eyes first met, his life was changed.  He knew the fate of human women captured by orcs, and he knew he had to act fast.  

The morning after the raid, when most of the orcs were sleeping, having captured a fair bit of wine on the raid as well, Two Axe went into action.  There was one other thing he wanted before he left camp.  Its origins were unknown, but there was a finely crafted orc double axe in possetion of one of the subcheiftens.  It was not closely guarded, and Double axe made off with it without difficulty.  He then proceeded to the hut containing the human captive.  He quickly slaughtered the two guards, seized the frightened girl, and fled into the forest.

It took them days to reach her home in Dyvers.  They wandered in the forest, foraging for food, and fighting or fleeing from dangers.  Jessica assured Two Axe that her father was a wealthy merchant, and that he would find a welcome home there if he returned her safely.  Slowly, the girl came to trust the large half-orc.  Their days of danger bonded them closely.

Sure enough, once they reached Dyvers, Two Axe was able to find the Almat trading house, which was owned by Jessica’s father Frendor.

Frendor was overjoyed to see his daughter, but distrustful of her savior.  Two Axe knew little of city life.  He had come to love Jessica, and she now returned his feelings.  Her father wanted nothing of it.  Though appreciative, he did not want his daughter to wed this half orc bandit.  Frendor, therefore, hired Two Axe to get rid of the bandits who had been attacking his caravans.  In gratitude, Frendor also gave Two Axe a magical Breastplate, and good adventuring gear.  Frendor did want to get rid of the bandits, but secretly hoped they’d take Two Axe with them.

With help from Frendor’s sources, Two Axe tracked the bandits to their hideout outside Nulb, at the former Temple of Elemental Evil.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 3, 2007)

[sblock=Kurt Clr6][SBLOCK=Kurt the Purger]*Kurt the Purger*
_Neutral Good Human Cleric 6 of Heironeous (Glory and War)_

*Age:* 30
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6 ft. 1 in.
*Weight:* 230 lb.
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* None
*Skin:* Tanned

*STR:* 16 [+3]  (10 points)
*DEX:* 11 [+0] (3 points)
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*INT:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
*WIS:* 16 [+3] (8 points + 4th)
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)

*HP:* 45 (6d8 + 12)
*Armor Class:* 24 (10 base +0 dex +8 fullplate +2 MV spell +3 shield +1 deflection) Touch 11, Flat 24
*Initiative:* +0
*BAB:* +4
*Attack:* +9 Longsword (1d8+4) 19-20/x2

*Speed:* 20ft

*FORT:* +8 (5 base + 2 con +1 resistance)
*REFL:* +3 (2 base + 0 dex +1 resistance)
*WILL:* +9 (5 base + 3 wis +1 resistance)

*Abilities:* 
- _bonus feat_
- _bonus skill points_
- _favoured class any_
- _divine spells_
- _turn undead 9/day (1d20+8 for 3d6+8 turning damage)_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Extra Turning_
Human Bonus
- _Sacred Healing_
Cleric Bonus (War domain)
- _Martial Weapon Proficiency (longsword)_
- _Weapon Focus (longsword)_
3rd Level
- _Sacred Purification_
6th Level
- _Divine Spell Power_

*Skills:*  (32=16+4+4+4+4+4) 
Concentration +11 (9 ranks, +2 con)
Heal +14 (9 ranks, +3 wis, +2 circumstance)
Knowledge (religion) +7 (6 ranks, +1 int)
Knowledge (the planes) +7 (6 ranks, +1 int)
Spellcraft +7 (6 ranks, +1 int)
(+3 competence bonus to all Charisma-based checks)

Armor Check Penalty: -5

*Languages:*
- _Common, Celestial_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
-Masterwork Fullplate (1650gp, 50lb)
-Mithral Heavy Shield +1 (2020gp, 5lb)

*Melee weapons*
-+1 Longsword +9 (1d8+4, 19-20/x2) (2315gp, 4lb)
-dagger +7 (1d4+3, 19-20/x2) (2gp, 1lb)
-spiked gauntlet +7 (1d4+3, 20/x2) (5gp, 1lb) 
*Ranged weapons*
-Light Crossbow +4 (1d8, 19-20/x2) (35gp, 4lb)
-10 quarrels (1gp, 1lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical Items*
-Circlet of Persuasion (4500gp, -lb)
-Vest of Resistance +1 (1000gp, 1lb)
-Ring of Protection +1 (2000gp, -lb)

*Wands*
- Wand of Cure Light Wounds has 36 charges
- Wand of Lesser Vigor has 6 charges

*Potions*
-Restorative Ointment (5 applications) (4000gp, 0.5lb)
-Eagle’s Splendor (300gp, -lb)
-Owl's Wisdom (300gp, -lb)
-Remove Paralysis (300gp, -lb)
-Lesser Restoration (300, -lb)
-Magic Weapon (50gp, -lb)

*Mundane equipment*
-Explorer’s Outfit (10gp, -lb)
-Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
-Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
-Healer’s Kit (50 gp, 1lb)
-Holy Symbol (25gp, 1lb)

Weight Carried: ??lb
Remaining money: 13pp, 6gp, 7sp, 81cp


*Description*
Solid set man, shaved head, square goatee beard, prominent brow.

Wears fullplate and carries a red-painted round shield that bears the symbol of a winged sword.

*Personality*
Determined and intolerant. Always seeking for a way to purge undead – with by force of will or by sword. Doesn’t always play by the rules of the church.

*Background*
A very militant cleric of Heironeous. Kurt was raised as the second son of a merchant family, but felt a calling to the church when he came of age. With the knowledge of the scale and scope of undead brought his his new religious education, Kurt took a vow to their destruction - whether by blade, spell or faith. With a fervent pursuit of his goal, Kurt has participated in several "raids", but his singular focus has seen the local church "let him go" to find his feet for a time before returning to service the congregation in more appropriate ways.

Kurt has ridden hard for many days, south from the Furyondian capital of Chendl toward the small thorp of known as the Village of Hommlet. With a writ from Patriarch Thanden of the Church of Heironeous on behalf of King Belvor IV, Kurt has been tasked with aiding a covert group that was sent south more than a week before him to investigate rumors of evil returning to the Hommlet area. Fears that the once-thought-destroyed Cult Of Elemental Evil may again be practicing their vile religion of chaos and evil in the region prompted the crown to ask the church for additional aid, and the church responded by assigning you to the task.

While the way south has been rough, ridden with rainy weather, muddy roads and even a run in with local bandits, Kurt has made good time and is relieved to see the brambles and shrubs give way to field and orchard. Soon after ,the cleric spots a small herd of kine grazing, and a distant hill spouts a few wand stone chimneys with thin plumes of blue smoke drifting lazimly into the sky. Ahead, wood and stone buildings begin to dot the road to either side...the village of Hommlet at last.

Making his way to the center of the village, Kurt is pleased to see a large wood and stone building with a square wooden sign showing a buxom and smiling lass holding a flagon of beer. This must be the Inn of the Welcome Wench, which every merchant Kurt has questioned having made a point of mentioning for its excellent food and hearty drink. After paying the stableboy to look after his mount, Kurt retires to the taproom for the evening. A mug of cold ale and plate of stuffed trout is the first good meal the cleric has had in days.

After finishing his meal and leaning back in his chair, Kurt is surprised to see a group of what can only be seasoned adventurers enter the inn. They consist of a dwarven warrior, a pudgy halfling, a beautful female warrior, two human males in light armor, and a heavily armored human displaying the blazing lightning bolt of Heironeous about his neck. Could these perhaps be the heroes Kurt has been sent to assist? After a quick discussion with Ostler Gundigoot, the proprieter, they sit down to dinner at a nearby table.[/SBLOCK]Spells:
0 (5) - Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic.
1 (4+1) - Comprehend Languages, Obscuring Mist, Protection from Evil, Resurgence + Magic Weapon.
2 (4+1) - Hold Person, Resist Energy, Silence, Sound Burst + Spiritual Weapon.
3 (3+1) - Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Speak With Dead + Magical Vestment

Turn Undead 8/9 remaining

_Sacred Healing_ - expend Turn Undead attempt as a swift action to gain +5 bonus on Heal checks and a +2 bonus per die on the damage healed by any conjuration (healing) spell you cast.  This benefit lasts until the end of your current turn.
_Sacred Purification_ - expend a turn undead attempt as a swift action to heal all living creatures within 60ft of you of damage equal to 1d8 + Charisma bonus (+2) and cause the same amount of damage to undead within the area.
_Divine Spell Power_ - expend a turn undead attempt as a free action and use the turn check result to modify the caster level of the next divine spell you cast this round.

[sblock=Candidates for DSP]Invisibility Purge (range/duration)
Prayer (duration/SR)
Speak With Dead (#questions)
Magical Vestment (enhancement/duration)
Hold Person (range/duration/saving throw/SR)
Resist Energy (protection/duration)
Silence (range/duration/saving throw/SR)
Sound Burst (range/saving throw/SR)
Spiritual Weapon (range/duration/enhancement/SR)
Comprehend Languages (duration)
Obscuring Mist (duration)
Protection from Evil (duration/SR)
Resurgence (?)
Magic Weapon (duration/SR)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2008)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Human, Rogue 2, Fighter 2, neutral
Trevor's Current HP Total = 30-26=4+11=15+11=26

Trevor is 5'11", 165#, black hair and beard.  His beard is kept close-cropped, but the hair on his head is long and unruly.   Trevor has a big tattoo of a dagger on his left upper arm, and one of a snake coiling around his left thigh three times (its rattle is just above his knee, and its striking head, complete with white fangs, is on his left hip).  To balance out these tats, he wears two, small, carved black steel earrings in his right ear (worth 1sp each).

DM’s history for Trevor -- “Trevor is an Oeridian from the Great Kingdom, hailing from the capital city of Rauxes.  As a young boy, he was a street urchin; his agility and skill not only kept him from getting into too much trouble, but often kept him well-fed, warm, and often with a comfortable place to sleep.  Upon coming of age, Trevor decided to join the army (thinking it would improve his life), and soon found himself serving in the infantry as a skirmisher.  Stationed with the garrison patrolling the western Grandwood, Trevor was often sent into the deep forest chasing elves and other “rebels.”  After failing to slay a wounded elf, and letting the creature escape into the forest, Trevor was to receive trial by military tribunal for his crime and failure to carry out his orders.  The night before his trial, Trevor disappeared.

Making his way across the breadth of Aerdy to Chathold, Trevor worked hard to keep a low profile, and avoid people when he could, fearing reprisals should he be retaken by the Army of the Great Kingdom.  From Chathold, he caught ship to Highport, and then up the coast to Safeton.  From here, he decided to travel on foot, making his way through the Gnarley Forest.  Soon enough, Trevor found himself in the slummy, dirty village of Nulb, and it was here that he heard the rumors about the ruins of the Temple of Elemental Evil, and the great treasures lying abandoned therein.  Having little monies left, and thinking to go and have a look for this loot himself, the young man soon found that the temple wasn’t nearly as abandoned as it had first seemed…..”

edit note:  2/10/08 I fixed the error on the sheet about Trevor's Evasion (Ex) rogue ability.  I had made it equal to Improved Evasion by mistake, but that can't be true for at least 8 more rogue levels.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2008)

*Ragnok - Level 4 Update*

*Ragnok Drakeforge, Quester of The Soul Forger*

*Male Dwarven Fighter 4 of Moradin*
NG Medium humanoid
*Init:* +1; 
*Senses:* Listen +1, Spot +1, Search +1 
Darkvision 60ft.
Stonecunning
*Languages:* Common, Dwarven, Gnome
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* [ACP= -6]: 20 [+1 Dex, +9 Armor], touch 11, flat-footed 19
*HD:* 4d10+12 (hp 41)
*Saving Throws:* 
Fort +7 [+4 Ftr, +3 Con]
Ref +2 [+1 Ftr, +1 Dex]
Will +2 [+1 Ftr, +1 Wis]
*Poison:* +2 on saving throws vs. Poison
*Spells:* +2 on saving throws vs. Spells and Spell-like abilities
*Stability:* +4 on ability checks to avoid being tripped or bull rushed
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee:* "Norryjar" +10 (1d10+6/x3) or 2-handed "Norryjar" +10 (1d10+8/x3)
*Ranged:* Throwing Hammer +7 (1d4+4)
*Space:* 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
*Base Atk:* +4; Grp: +8 [+4 Bab, +4 Str]
*Special Actions:* 
+1 on attack rolls against orcs & goblinoids
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 19 (+1 level increase), Dex 12, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Feats:* Power Attack, Power Throw (CAd), Quick Draw, Weapon Focus (Waraxe), Weapon Specialization (Waraxe)
*Skills:*
Appraise +1 [+3 related to stone or metal items] 
Climb +5 [7 ranks, +4 Str, -6 ACP]
Craf(Weaponsmithing) +7 [5 ranks, +1 Int, +2 Racial]
Intimidate +1 [2 ranks, -1 Cha]
Jump +5 [7 ranks, +4 Str, -6 ACP]

*Possessions:*
"Norryjar" [Mwk. Dwarven Waraxe]
Tower Shield (Given to rescued prisoners)
+1 Fullplate
Mwk. Banded Mail (Sold)
8 Throwing Hammers (originally 12 - 4 given to rescued prisoners)
Backpack
Mwk. Bandoleer [holds 12 thowing hammers]
Bedroll
Crowbar
Flint & Steel
Grappling hook
Sack(x2)
Shovel
Silk rope (50ft.)
Waterskin
Traveler’s outfit.
399gp, 36sp, 20cp.

Progression [Combat Expertise(6), Leap Attack (CAd)(6), Improved Critical(8), Greater weapon focus or Weapon Supremacy (9), Greater weapon specialization(12)] [/spoiler][/sblock]


*Taller than the average dwarf
*A Tatoo of an anvil on his left arm and one of a hammer on his right one
*Raven Black Hair and Beard and between them, dark emerald eyes. This features result particularly striking, contrasting strongly with his pale skin. But more striking than that, results the length of the beard, it is quite short for swarven standards, so short that the traditional -and practical- braids can't be made.

*Particular features of Equipment:
Norryjar [Mwk. Dwarven Waraxe]: On the masterwork's handle the father's name is carved in dwarven besides Ragnok's, both flanked by the clan's mark: a flaming shield.
Tower Shield: Adorned with flame-like carvings, and an anvil at its center. - Given to rescued prisoners

*Growing up in a dwarven community makes one understand better that helping others is good, by itself and to yourself; promises, honour, and loyalty are his heart. On the social aspect he is a naturally warm fellow, if a bit naive at times, but when the situation is serious he migh well know off one of his friends that don't behave accordingly. Just some advice: don't rouse his anger.

[sblock=Background]
Long ago (or not so long ago by dwarven standards), Korim Drakeforge, Mountain dwarf expatriate, settled himself in the Hill Dwarf settlement at the slope of the Yatil Mountains. And surprisingly, he alone, managed to establish the solid fundations of what would be the Hill Dwarf Drakeforge clan. Four generations went by; altough respected, the clan is still "new", therefore, marriages have been scarce, and it remains quite small, somewhere around 22 members. But now, its numbers have been reduced in one. The patriarch's son is dead.

When Ragnok found out about his brother's death near Hommlet he decided to depart there, to take vengance and if possible find his remains in hopes they are in the small town's graveyard. But... his father would know nothing about it, Ragnok wasn't yet of age to take leave, he didn't want to lose another son, small enough was the Drakeforge's numbers nowdays. After dialogue, discussion, and argument, showing the strength of character (or "stubborness") typical to the dwurfolk, Ragnok cut his own beard (symbol of dishonour) and didn't deign to speak with his father until he was spoken to. So passed a month...

The month over, his father didn't speak to him, but one day, early in the morning when the msts still lingered, he came to his -now- eldest son. With an expression halfway between severity and grief, he gave Ragnok his axe, the same one he had carried during his time as a warrior. Now as patriarch of the clan, the axe served only symbollic purpose, now it will serve to protect the family once more. On the masterwork's handle the father's name is carved in dwarven besides Ragnok's, both flanked by the clan's mark: a flaming shield.

The track was already cold, too much time had passed, and most innkeepers have the memory span of their guest's stay. But Ragnok carried on, until he arrived at Chendil. The same day he arrived to the city, some men approached him with a propposition he couldn't refuse, he was to depart towards Hommlet with a group of people, with the purpose of investigating certain rumors of evil in area. Actually, Ragnok would have refused in a first stance, considering it a clan-only affair that he was in. But upon a second thought, he remembered his brother's combat mastery and waryness... and yet he is no more among the living. On the spot he kneeled, raised a loud prayer of gratitude for this help sent to him by The All Father, and accepted the quest without further doubting.

If this evil was the same to take his brother, be it warned that Ragnok Drakeforge will uproot it and haul its body to the Forge! [/sblock]

*Curtesy of the Crown: *
Riding horse and bag with 50gp

*Bought at The Welcome Wench: * 
*Vodka, 5gp* The innkeeper then kneels down and pulls an ornate bottle from beneath the bar. He pauses to blow the dust off of it, and then peers intently at the label. "Aha, Master Dwarf, you seem to be in luck. I've a bottle of potato liqour, bottled in Schwartzenbruin in far off Perrenland. I warn you, though, I have been told that it is quite potent." 

From The Master of the Moathouse: +1 Fullplate


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 23, 2008)

*just adding to my subsrcibed threads for now*

hi just making it easy for me to get in here later and repost


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 24, 2008)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Coraine 'Jerivan' Vagrius
[B]Class:[/B] Paladin 5	
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Deity:[/B] Heironeus

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 5	[B]XP[/B]: 6358
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +5		[B]HP:[/B] 44 (5d10+10)
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +7	
[B]Int:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] Cha +1
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1 (5p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -6		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] %

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+8	+2	+1	+0	+0	+0	21
[B]Touch:[/B]	11	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 20

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+9	+4	+5	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+5	+1	+4	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+5	+1	+4	--
[B]Notes:[/B] Divine Grace (add CHA bonus to all saving throws)

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Longsword +2		+11	1d8+5	19-20/x2 	------
Dagger    		+8	1d4+3	19-20/x2 	------
Warhammer   		+8	1d8+3	20/x3      	------
Longbow  		+6	1d8	20/x3      	120 ft

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Divine Grace, Turn Undead, Aura of Courage, Detect Evil (at will), Lay on Hands (15 hp/day), Divine Health, Aura of Good, Smite Evil (+3 to hit, +5 damage) 4/day, Special Mount

[B]Feats: [/B] 
Human Bonus 1st: Weapon Focus (Longsword)
1st:  Power Attack
3rd: Extra Smiting


[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 11 + spell level): 

Spells per day:

1st - (1) - Divine Sacrifice


[B]Spell-Like Abilities:[/B] Detect Evil (at will)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise  	+0	0	--	--
Balance   	+1	0	+1	--
Bluff       	+3	0	+3	--
Climb      	+2	0	+2	--
[U]Concentration[/U]  	+3	1	+2	--
[U]Diplomacy[/U]	+11	6	+3	+2
Disable Device 	+1	0	+1	--
Disguise   	+3	0	+3	--
Escape Artist	+1	0	+1	--
Forgery   	+0	0	--	--
Gather Info     +0	0	--	--
[U]Handle Animal[/U]  	+5	2	+3	--
[U]Heal [/U]        	+6	2	+2	+2
Hide        	+1	0	+1	--
Intimidate	+3	0	+3	--
Jump        	+2	0	+2	--
[U]Know: (Religion)[/U]+5	5	--	--
[U]Know: (Royalty)[/U]+2	2	--	--
Listen     	+1	0	+1	--
Move Silently	+1	0	+1	--
Open Locks   	+1	0	+1	--
Perform   	+0	0	--	--
[U]Ride[/U]        	+2	1	+1	-- 
Search    	+1	0	+1	--
[U]Sense Motive[/U]	+6	5	+1	--
Sleight of Hand +1	0	+1	--
Spellcraft  	+0	0	--	--
Spot       	+1	0	+1	--
Swim       	+3	0	+3	--
Tumble    	+1	0	+1	--
Use Magic Device+3      0	+3	--
Use Rope 	+1	0	+1	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Longsword +2        	8630gp	4lb
MW Full Plate           1650gp	50lb
Longbow   		75gp	8lb
   40 arrows		2gp	6lb
Heavy Steel Shield 	20gp	15lb
Dagger    		2gp	1lb
Backpack 		2gp	2lb
50' Silk Rope		10gp	5lb
Grappling Hook 		1gp	4lb
Flint and Steel		1gp	--lb
Belt Pouch             	2gp	2lb
Silver Holy Symbol	25gp	1lb
Healer's Kit          	50gp	1lb
Holy Water x2		50gp	2lb
Sunrod x3 		6gp	3lb
Warhammer		12gp	5lb
Waterskin		1gp	4lb
Bedroll     		1sp	5lb
Whetstone		1cp	1lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]114.7lb	[B]Money:[/B] 61gp 3sp 8cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	76	153	230	460	1150

[B]Age:[/B] 17
[B]Height:[/B] 6'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 185
[B]Eyes:[/B] Grey
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan

Mount: Light Pony
Large animal

Initiative +1 (+1 Dex); Senses: Listen +4, Spot +4

AC 13, touch 10, flat-footed 12 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural)
hp 19 (3 HD) (3d8 + 6)
Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2

Speed: 60 ft
Melee: Hoof -1 (1d4+1) or 2 hooves -1 (1d4+1) full-attack
Space: 10 ft; Reach: 5 ft
Base Attack +2; Grapple +9

Abilities: Str 14, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Feats: Endurance, Run

Skills:
Listen +4
Spot +4
```

*Appearance:* Coraine is tall, tanned, square-jawed and intense. His honey-blonde hair is cut short and his beard well-trimmed. 

*Background:* Coraine is the son of a hero. He knows it is true because no less a personage than the king himself told him so. Bralen Vagrius was a paladin of the Invincible One who led a vital attack against the forces of Iuz early in the history of conflict between the two countries. He and a small force of Heironean warriors broke the siege of a small but vital outpost town, at the cost of their own lives. The action enabled a major victory in the ongoing hostilities against Iuz. Belvor IV, touring the battlefield, came across Coraine and his mother Tilina as they mourned Bralen’s loss. Tilina had had a premonition of disaster, which drove her, against all advice and importuning to the contrary, onto the battlefield, dragging her four year old son with her.

It was here that Belvor found them – the woman keening and rocking the dead knight in her arms, the boy wide-eyed and with tears streaming down his face. The king knelt in front of the boy and told him to dry his eyes, for his father had died a great hero and was surely enrolled in the ranks of the Invincible in heaven.

“Be brave, and faithful, and serve our God, just as your father did, and he will be proud of you – and you, too, will be a hero.” And that is just what Coraine has sought to do ever since.


[Sblock=Logs]
*XP log:*
XXXX from 

*Wealth and Craft log*:
XXX gp, X sp from 
Paid XXX for
Sold XXX for
Crafted XXX for

Other log:
XXXX from [/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 24, 2008)

*Ragnok Drakeforge as played by Jerrand*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Ragnok Drakeforge, Quester of the Soul Forger
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Moradin

[B]Str:[/B] 19 +4 (15p.)*     [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 8308
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 41 (4d10+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +8     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] ---
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1 (05p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] ---
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B] 08 -1 (02p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -5         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a
raised at 4th lvl

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +9          +1                      20
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +3          +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +1          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range[/B]
Norryjar*                    +10      d10+8        x3
Throwing hammers(8)          +5      d4+4         x2        20'
* masterwork dwarven waraxe

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Gnome

[B]Abilities:[/B] Stoncunning (phb pg.15), Darkvision 60', +2 save vs. poisons,
        spells, and spell like effects, Stability +4 on ability checks to avoid
        being bull rushed or tripped, base move stays 20', +1 to attack orcs and
        goblinods, +4 dodge bonus vs gaint type monsters, +2 bonus on appraisal
        and craft skill checks related to stone and metal,weapon familiarity-
        dwarven waraxe and urgroshes, favored class- fighter

[B]Feats:[/B] Power Attack, Power Throw, Quick Draw, Weapon Focus (dwarven waraxe)
        Weapon Specialization (dwarven waraxe)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 21       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc   ACP  Total[/B]
     -Climb                   7    +4          -5    +6
     -Craft(weaponsmithing)   5    +1                +6
     -Intimidate              2    -1                +1
     -Jump                    7    +4          -5    +6

[B]Equipment:                      Cost     Weight[/B]
   - Traveler's outfit             free        0lb
   - +1 full plate                2,650gp     50lb
   - Norryjar                   priceless      8lb
   - Throwing hammers(8)              8gp     16lb
   - Mwk. Bandoleer                   5gp     .5lb
   - Bedroll                          1sp      5lb
   - Rope (50' silk)                 10gp      5lb
   - Shovel                           2gp      8lb
   - Backpack                         2gp      2lb
       -crowbar                       2gp      5lb
       -flint and steel               1gp      ---
       -grappling hook                1gp      4lb
       -waterskin                     1gp      4lb
       -sacks(2)                      2sp      1lb
       
[B]Total Weight:[/B]108.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 399gp 36sp 20cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               116  233  350  700  1750

[B]Age:[/B] 61
[B]Height:[/B] 4'09"
[B]Weight:[/B] 235lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] dark emerald
[B]Hair:[/B] raven black (short beard and moustaches)
[B]Skin:[/B] pale w/ skin art of anvil on left arm and a hammer
        on his right
```
*Appearance:* The first thing people notice when they meet ragnok is
        that where a long flowing beard should be he has only a couple inches
        of hair. Then they come to notice that he is rather tall. Two undwarven
        like elements make for a special dwarf indeed.

*Background:* Long ago (or not so long ago by dwarven standards), Korim Drakeforge, Mountain dwarf expatriate, settled himself in the Hill Dwarf settlement at the slope of the Yatil Mountains. And surprisingly, he alone, managed to establish the solid fundations of what would be the Hill Dwarf Drakeforge clan. Four generations went by; altough respected, the clan is still "new", therefore, marriages have been scarce, and it remains quite small, somewhere around 22 members. But now, its numbers have been reduced in one. The patriarch's son is     .

When Ragnok found out about his brother's       near Hommlet he decided to depart there, to take vengance and if possible find his remains in hopes they are in the small town's graveyard. But... his father would know nothing about it, Ragnok wasn't yet of age to take leave, he didn't want to lose another son, small enough was the Drakeforge's numbers nowdays. After dialogue, discussion, and argument, showing the strength of character (or "stubborness") typical to the dwurfolk, Ragnok cut his own beard (symbol of dishonour) and didn't deign to speak with his father until he was spoken to. So passed a month...

The month over, his father didn't speak to him, but one day, early in the morning when the msts still       ed, he came to his -now- eldest son. With an expression halfway between severity and grief, he gave Ragnok his axe, the same one he had carried during his time as a warrior. Now as patriarch of the clan, the axe served only symbollic purpose, now it will serve to protect the family once more. On the masterwork's handle the father's name is carved in dwarven besides Ragnok's, both flanked by the clan's mark: a flaming shield.

The track was already cold, too much time had passed, and most innkeepers have the memory span of their guest's stay. But Ragnok carried on, until he arrived at Chendil. The same day he arrived to the city, some men approached him with a propposition he couldn't refuse, he was to depart towards Hommlet with a group of people, with the purpose of investigating certain    ors of evil in area. Actually, Ragnok would have refused in a first stance, considering it a clan-only affair that he was in. But upon a second thought, he remembered his brother's combat mastery and waryness... and yet he is no more among the living. On the spot he kneeled, raised a loud prayer of gratitude for this help sent to him by The All Father, and accepted the quest without further doubting.

If this evil was the same to take his brother, be it warned that Ragnok Drakeforge will uproot it and haul its body to the Forge!


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2008)

*New Copy of Trevor Champlaign (w/o attachment!)*

[Updated to L6! Ftr 3/ Rog 3]

Trevor Champlaign, HP 44/44 

Neutral, Human 
Fighter 3 / Rogue 3 
XP = 15,000 (bumped to 6th level)

S 16 +3          ......                 BAB = +5
D 18 +4          ......                 Mr. Slashy:
C 14 +2          ......                 +2 Longsword,: +11 attack, 1d8+5 damage, crit 19-20 X2
I 12 +1           ......                 Adj. Att Bonus with +1 Warhammer = +9, 1d8+4 dam
W 10              ......                 Adj. Att Bonus w/ longbow = +11
C 10


Languages:  Common, Elvish

*Saves*:
Fort +9 (4class,2ability,2feat,1cloak)
Ref +9 (4class,4ability,1cloak)
Will +5 (2class,0ability,2 feat,1 cloak) 

Age 24, Height 5'11", Weight 165#

AC 22 =10+5(armor)+3(+1 heavy darkwood shield)+4(dex) 
FF 18, T 14

*Rogue Abilities*
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap Sense +1 (total of +10 to find traps)

*Feats*
Great Fortitude (+2 on Fort saves)
Iron Will (+2 on Will saves)
Improved Initiative (+4, + dex bonus = +8 to init)
Weapon Focus - Longsword
Weapon Focus - Longbow

*Skills*
Climb 9 ranks, +14 (9+3str+2climber's kit)(no armor check)
Open Locks 8 ranks, +14 (8+4dex+2m/w tools)
Decipher Script 2 ranks, +3 (2+1int)
Ride 1 rank, +5 (1+4dex)
Spot 8 ranks, +8
Swim 4 ranks, +7 (4+3str)(no armor check)
Jump 6 ranks, +9 (6+3str) (no armor check)
Disable Device 8 ranks, +11 (8+1int+2m/w tools)
Hide 8 ranks, +12 (8+4dex)
Move Silently 8 ranks, +12 (8+4dex)
Search 8 ranks +9 (8+1int) (to find traps +10)

[Starting Wealth By Level = 5,400 gp]
Cash on Hand = 139 pp, 40 gp, 49 sp, 25 cp
Treasure added:  price of shield enhancement already deducted (1000gp).  price of 10 tiles of cure light, cl1, already deducted (100gp).

Equipment
Mithril Shirt +1 magical (+5AC) (armor check 0)
+1 Magical Heavy Darkwood shield (+3AC)
M/W Thieves’ Tools (+2 to dis. dev. and open locks)
+2 Magic Longsword, (+11 attack, 1d8+5 damage, crit 19-20 X2)
+1 Magic Warhammer -- "Skull Cracker" a/k/a "Mr. Crusher" (crit x3) (+1 to hit/damage) 
 ____________________(1-8 dam) [+9 att / +4 dam]
M/W Daggers, 2 (crit 19-20x2) (+1 Att) [+9 att / +3 dam]
M/W Longsword, (+1 att) (crit 19-20) [+10 att/1d8+3 dam]
M/W Longbow (x3) (+1 att) [+11 att / +0 dam]
Quiver, 20 arrows
Cloak of Resistance +1
Hat of Anonymity
'Tiles' of Cure Light Wounds CL1 (x10) (Break to release healing effect)[-2]
Potion:  _Blur_
Potion:  _Reduce Person_
Backpack
Explorer’s Outfit
Climber’s Kit
Waterskin
4 pieces chalk
Flint and Steel
1 vial Ink
Inkpen
Parchment 5 sheets
1 vial Antitoxin
0 days’ trail rations
Mirror, small, steel


[sblock=Trevor's Description and Background]
Trevor is 5'11", 165#, black hair and beard.  Big tattoo of a dagger on his left upper arm, and tattoo of a snake coiling around his left thigh three times (its rattle is just above his knee, and its striking head, complete with white fangs, is on his left hip).  To balance out the tats, he wears two carved black steel earrings in his right ear (worth 1sp each).  Trevor also learned the elvish language in his youth, and he still has a certain reverence for the elvish race.

Trevor, surprisingly, doesn’t like to fight.  He was a light infantryman/skirmisher/scout in the Army of the Great Kingdom, but, ultimately decided that he no longer had the taste for the types of combats in which he was being ordered to fight, and deserted.  He’s let his hair grow out since then and grown a full beard, in part to disguise his appearance, but also because he just doesn’t really care that much about cutting it.  It was in the army where he obtained his training as a fighter.  He learned the rogue’s craft on his own before his military experience began.  It was those skills that got him his appointment as a scout.  While he was there, he learned much of the warrior’s craft, but also found that he really doesn’t have the stomach for killing to achieve merely political ends.  But Trevor sees fighting to survive as something else again, entirely, and he will shed no tears for anyone that he kills to protect himself, his friends, or his family, or to achieve what he considers to be a “legitimate goal.”

Trevor is an Oeridian from the Great Kingdom, and he was stationed near Grandwood, where the army was fighting elves and “rebels.”  Trevor just couldn’t bear the thought of killing a being as noble as an elf, and so this helped him to decide to desert.  This was especially true considering Trevor's lifelong affinity and respect for elves.  After “releasing himself on his own recognizance,” Trevor wandered for a time, keeping a low profile and avoiding people when he could, since he fears that he is a wanted man, at least to the Army of the Great Kingdom.  It was this wandering that put him in a position to hear rumors about the present dungeon, and he decided that he would go and have a look for himself, and that was the last mistake that he made before he was captured.


DM’s history for Trevor:  “Trevor is an Oeridian from the Great Kingdom, hailing from the capital city of Rauxes.  As a young boy, he was a street urchin; his agility and skill not only kept him from getting into too much trouble, but often kept him well-fed, warm, and often with a comfortable place to sleep.  Upon coming of age, Trevor decided to join the army (thinking it would improve his life), and soon found himself serving in the infantry as a skirmisher.  Stationed with the garrison patrolling the western Grandwood, Trevor was often sent into the deep forest chasing elves and other “rebels.”  After failing to slay a wounded elf, and letting the creature escape into the forest, Trevor was to receive trial by military tribunal for his crime and failure to carry out his orders.  The night before his trial, Trevor disappeared.

Making his way across the breadth of Aerdy to Chathold, Trevor worked hard to keep a low profile, and avoid people when he could, fearing reprisals should he be retaken by the Army of the Great Kingdom.  From Chathold, he caught ship to Highport, and then up the coast to Safeton.  From here, he decided to travel on foot, making his way through the Gnarley Forest.  Soon enough, Trevor found himself in the slummy, dirty village of Nulb, and it was here that he heard the rumors about the ruins of the Temple of Elemental Evil, and the great treasures lying abandoned therein.  Having little monies left, and thinking to go and have a look for this loot himself, the young man soon found that the temple wasn’t nearly as abandoned as it had first seemed…..”
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 12, 2008)

```
Name:           Ragnok Drakeforge, Quester of the Soul Forger
Class:          Fighter
Race:           Dwarf
Size:           Medium
Gender:         Male
Alignment:      Neutral Good
Deity:          Moradin

Str: 19 +4 (15*)Level:  5      XP:          12066
Dex: 12 +1 (04) BAB:    +5     HP:          49 (5d10+15, ie 10+4x6+5x3)
Con: 16 +3 (06) Grapple:+9     Dmg Red:     nil
Int: 13 +1 (05) Speed:  20'**  Spell Res:   nil
Wis: 12 +1 (04) Init:   +1     Spell Save:  n/a
Cha: 08 -1 (02) ACP:    -5     Spell Fail:  n/a

* added 4th level attribute bump to Strength 
** heavy armour encumbrance – full plate +1

         Base   Armor   Shld   Dex   Size   Nat   Misc   Total
Armor:   10     +8      +0     +1    +0     +0    +1     20
Touch:   11     Flatfooted:    19

Saves:   Base   Mod     Misc   Total
Fort:    +4     +3      +1*    +8
Ref:     +1     +1      +1*    +3
Will:    +1     +1      +1*(+2)+3 (+4)**
* +1 Cloak of Resistance
** +1 competence bonus vs mind-affecting spells & abilities from least crystal of mindcloaking

Weapon          Attack  Damage       Critical     Range
Norryjar* (2h)  +11     1d10+9+1d6   x3
Throwing hammer +9      1d4+4        x2           20 ft
*+1 Shock Dwarven waraxe

Languages:      Common
                Dwarven
                Gnome

Abilities:      Stonecunning
                Darkvision 60 ft
                Automatic languages – Common, Dwarven
                Favoured class: Fighter
                +2 save vs. poisons, spells, and spell-like effects
                Stability +4 vs bull rushed or tripped
                Base move stays 20'
                +1 to attack vs orcs and goblinoids
                +4 dodge bonus vs giants
                +2 bonus on Appraise & Craft checks re stone/metal
                Weapon familiarity - Dwarven waraxe and urgrosh

Feats:   Brutal Throw 
         Power Attack
         Power Throw
         Weapon Focus (Dwarven waraxe)
         Weapon Specialization (Dwarven waraxe)

Skill Points:   24      Max Ranks:   8/4
Skills                  Ranks  Mod   ACP   Total
Climb                    +7    +4    -5    +6
Craft (Weaponsmith)      +5    +1          +6
Intimidate               +5    -1          +4
Jump                     +7    +4    -5    +6

Equipment:                           Cost  Weight
Backpack                               2gp  2lb
Bandolier, MW                          5gp .5lb
Bedroll                                1sp  5lb
Cloak of Resistance, +1             1000gp  -lb
Crowbar                                2gp  5lb
Crystal of mindcloaking, least*      500gp  -lb
Flint & steel                          1gp  -lb
Full plate, +1                             50lb
Grappling hook                         1gp  4lb
Hammer, light (throwing) x8            8gp 16lb
Norryjar                         Priceless  8lb
Outfit, traveller’s                    -gp  -lb
Otto’s Wine Chiller                    -gp  4lb
Potion, Aid                            -gp  -lb
Potion, Barkskin (+2)                  -gp  -lb
Potion, Cure Light Wounds x2           -gp  -lb
Rope, silk (50’)                      10gp  5lb
Sack                                   2sp  1lb
Shovel                                 2gp  8lb
Troll spirits, keg
Waterskin                              1gp  4lb
* This crystal is black as a clouded night sky.
A crystal of mind cloaking protects you against mental inﬁltration.
Least: This augment crystal grants you a +1 competence bonus on saving 
throws against mind-affecting spells and abilities.

Total Weight:   112.5lb
Money:          9pp 6gp 4sp 8cp

                Light   Med    Heavy       Lift  Push
Max Weight:     116     233    350         700   1750

Age:     61
Height:  4’9”
Weight:  235lb
Eyes:    Dark emerald
Hair:    Raven black (short beard and moustache)
Skin:    Pale, with tattoo of anvil on left arm & hammer on right
```

Appearance: Those who meet Ragnok for the first time are struck by the fact that this rather tall dwarf keeps his beard and moustache trimmed very short. Curious.

[sblock=Background (WIP)]Five hundred years ago the hero Korim Drakeforge founded a settlement on the slopes of the Yatil Mountains, fighting off orc raiders and a ravening dragon. Thus was Clan Drakeforge established.

Four generations on, the Clan, though respected, is still "new", and so marriages have been few. As a result the Clan remains small, numbering only twenty-two members. But now, its number has been reduced by one. The Patriarch's eldest son is feared dead.

When Ragnok heard of his brother’s disappearance near Hommlet, he decided to go there, to take vengeance on his brother’s slayers - if, indeed, he was dead - and, if possible, to find his remains and return them to the Drakeforge halls.

But his father wouldn’t hear of it!

Ragnok wasn't yet of age to take leave. He didn't want to lose another son. Small enough were the Drakeforge's numbers. In such manner the Patriarch forbade Ragnok’s quest.

_  After dialogue, discussion, and argument, showing the strength of character (or "stubborness") typical to the dwurfolk, Ragnok cut his own beard (symbol of dishonour) and didn't deign to speak with his father until he was spoken to. So passed a month...

The month over, his father didn't speak to him, but one day, early in the morning when the msts still       ed, he came to his -now- eldest son. With an expression halfway between severity and grief, he gave Ragnok his axe, the same one he had carried during his time as a warrior. Now as patriarch of the clan, the axe served only symbollic purpose, now it will serve to protect the family once more. On the masterwork's handle the father's name is carved in dwarven besides Ragnok's, both flanked by the clan's mark: a flaming shield.

The track was already cold, too much time had passed, and most innkeepers have the memory span of their guest's stay. But Ragnok carried on, until he arrived at Chendil. The same day he arrived to the city, some men approached him with a proposition he couldn't refuse, he was to depart towards Hommlet with a group of people, with the purpose of investigating certain rumours of evil in the area. Actually, Ragnok would have refused in a first stance, considering it a clan-only affair that he was in. But upon a second thought, he remembered his brother's combat mastery and wariness... and yet he is no more among the living. On the spot he kneeled, raised a loud prayer of gratitude for this help sent to him by The All Father, and accepted the quest without further doubting.

If this evil was the same to take his brother, be it warned that Ragnok Drakeforge will uproot it and haul its body to the Forge!_[/sblock][sblock=Treasure gained]
Brought forward:
0 pp, 399 gp, 36 sp, 10 cp
Cash & Goods 
388 pp, 1829 gp, 365 sp, 228 cp
Waraxe, Dwarven, MW
Potion of Aid
Potion of Cure Light Wounds
Potion Cure Moderate Wounds
Potion of Barkskin (+2)[/sblock] [sblock=Brutal Throw / Power Throw]BRUTAL THROW (General) 
Complete Adventurer 
You have learned how to hurl weapons to deadly effect. 
Benefit: You can add your Strength modifier (instead of your Dexterity modifier) to attack rolls with thrown weapons. 
Special: A fighter may select Brutal Throw as one of his fighter bonus feats. 
Normal: A character attacking with a ranged weapon adds his Dexterity modifier to the attack roll.
POWER THROW (General) 
Complete Adventurer 
You have learned how to hurl weapons to deadly effect. 
Prerequisite: Str 13, Brutal Throw, Power Attack. 
Benefit: On your turn, before making any attack rolls, you can choose to subtract a number from all thrown weapon attack rolls and add the same number to all thrown weapon damage rolls. This number may not exceed your base attack bonus. The penalty on attack rolls and the bonus on damage rolls applies until your next turn. 
Special: A fighter may select Power Throw as one of his fighter bonus feats.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 30, 2008)

*Coraine the Holy Knight*

*Coraine 'Jerivan' Vagrius CR 5 (6358 xp)*
Male human (Oeridian) paladin 1/knight 4
LG Medium humanoid 
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen +1, Spot +1
*Aura* good (faint)
*Languages* Common
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 24, touch 15, flat footed 23; +9 armor, +4 shield, +1 Dex; Shield Specialization, Shield Ward
*hp* 48 (5 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +2, *Will* +5
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 20 ft.
*Melee* +1 _longsword_ +9 (1d8+4/19-20) or
*Melee* warhammer +8 (1d8+3/x3) or
*Melee* dagger +8 (1d4+3/19-20) or
*Ranged* longbow +6 (1d8/x3)
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +8
*Attack Options* Power Attack, smite evil 1/d (+3, 1hp)
*Special Actions* knight's challenge 5/d (fighting challenge +1, test of mettle Will DC 15) 
*Combat Possessions* 3 sunrods, 2 vials of holy water 
*Spell-like Abiities* CL 1
- At will—_detect evil_
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 16
*SQ* knight's code
*Feats* Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Shield Specialization (heavy), Shield Ward
*Skills* Diplomacy +10, Handle Animal +5, Heal +3, Knowledge (religion) +5, Knowledge (nobility) +2, Ride +3 (-4 with armor), Sense Motive +6
*Possessions* combat possessions plus +1 _longsword_, warhammer, dagger, longbow with 40 arrows, +1 _full plate_, +1 _heavy steel shield_; backpack, belt pouch, flint and steel, healer's kit, 50' silk rope with grappling hook, silver holy symbol, waterskin, whetstone; 114.7lbs; 1903gp, 3sp, 8cp
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* Coraine ignores the movement penalty from medium armor.
*Aura of Good (Ex)* As a 1st level cleric.
*Bulwark of Defense (Ex)* Any opponent that begins its turn in Coraine's threatened area treats all threatened squares as difficult terrain.
*Knight's Challenge* Coraine uses the force of his fighting spirit to manipulate foes. Even if Coraine lacks a shared language with the foe, the challenge can be issues. The following challenges can be issued:
- Fighting Challenge +1 (Ex): As a swift action, Coraine can issue this challenge against a single opponent. If the opponent has a Int of 5 or more, a language of some sort, and a CR greater than or equal to Coraine's level -2, he gains a +1 morale bonus on Will saves and attack and damage rolls against the target. The ability lasts 8 rounds. If applied against a non-valid target, the ability is wasted. If the opponent drops Coraine to 0 or fewer hit points, Coraine losses 2 uses of his knight's challenge. If the duration expires, Coraine can choose another target only if the first is inactive.
- Test of Mettle (Ex): As a swift action, Coraine can issue this challenge against all opponents with 100 ft within line of sight and line effect. If the opponent has a Int of 5 or more, a language of some sort, a CR greater than or equal to Coraine's level -2, and fails a DC 15 Will save, they must attack Coraine with a ranged or melee attack (or include in the effect of any ability) in preference to any other target if the opponent chooses to attack. Affected opponents do not attack mindlessly. If anyone else attacks an affected opponent, the effect ends for that opponent. If dropped to 0 or less hit points by an affected target, Coraine gains an extra use of knight's challenge (he can only gain one use this way).
*Shield Block (Ex)* Coraine may designate a single opponent during his turn; his shield bonus increases by +1 against that opponent. 
*Shield Specialization (heavy)* +1 AC with heavy shields.
*Shield Ward* Adds shield bonus to touch AC and bull rush defenses.
*Smite evil (Su)* As part of melee attack, Coraine may add his Charisma bonus to the attack roll and deals 1 extra damage per paladin level.
[sblock=Advancement]*L1->Paladin 1* HP: 12 (1d10+2) SP: +12 (2x4+1x4)
Diplomacy +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Sense Motive +4
Abilities: Str 16 (10pts), Dex 12 (4pts), Con 15 (8pts), Int 10 (2pts), Wis 13 (5pts), Cha 15 (8pts)
Feats: Shield Specialization (heavy), Shield Ward (human bonus)
Other: aura of good, detect evil, smite evil 1/d

*L2->Knight 1* HP: 9 (1d12+2) SP: +3 (2+1)
Diplomacy +1cc, Knowledge (religion) +1cc, Sense Motive +1cc
Other: knight's challenge (fighting challenge +1), knight's code

*L3->Knight 2* HP: 9 (1d12+2) SP: +3 (2+1)
Diplomacy +1cc, Knowledge (religion) +1cc, Sense Motive +1cc
Feats: Power Attack, Mounted Combat (class bonus)
Other: shield block +1

*L4->Knight 3* HP: 9 (1d12+2) SP: +3 (2+1)
Handle Animal +1, Knowledge (nobility) +1, Ride +1
Abilities: Cha +1
Other: bulwark of defense

*L5->Knight 4* HP: 9 (1d12+2) SP: +3 (2+1)
Handle Animal +1, Knowledge (nobility) +1, Ride +1
Other: armor mastery (medium), test of mettle[/sblock][sblock=Light Horse]*Unnamed*
Male light horse
N Large animal
Init +1; Senses low-light vision, scent; Listen +4, Spot +4
-----------------------------------------------------------------
AC 13 touch 10, flat-footed 12; -1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural
hp 19 (3 HD)
Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Spd 60 ft.
Melee hoof -2 melee (1d4+1) or
Melee 2 hooves -2 melee (1d4+1)
Base Atk +2; Grp +8
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities Str 14, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Feats Endurance, Run
Skills Listen +4, Spot +4
Possessions bit and bridle, saddle[/sblock]*Appearance*
Coraine is tall, tanned, square-jawed, and intense. His honey-blonde hair is cut short and his beard well-trimmed. He has grey eyes, stands six feet tall, is is roughly 185lbs. He is 17 years old.

*Background*
Coraine is the son of a hero. He knows it is true because no less a personage than the king himself told him so. Bralen Vagrius was a paladin of the Invincible One who led a vital attack against the forces of Iuz early in the history of conflict between the two countries. He and a small force of Heironean warriors broke the siege of a small but vital outpost town, at the cost of their own lives. The action enabled a major victory in the ongoing hostilities against Iuz. Belvor IV, touring the battlefield, came across Coraine and his mother Tilina as they mourned Bralen’s loss. Tilina had had a premonition of disaster, which drove her, against all advice and importuning to the contrary, onto the battlefield, dragging her four year old son with her.

It was here that Belvor found them – the woman keening and rocking the dead knight in her arms, the boy wide-eyed and with tears streaming down his face. The king knelt in front of the boy and told him to dry his eyes, for his father had died a great hero and was surely enrolled in the ranks of the Invincible in heaven.

“Be brave, and faithful, and serve our God, just as your father did, and he will be proud of you – and you, too, will be a hero.” And that is just what Coraine has sought to do ever since.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2008)

*Map Post*


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2009)

*MAP POST 2*

The stone wall around the Temple compound are mostly broken and thrown down, but enough intact to take cover behind, though they would not effectively impede someone trying to come through it.

There is a grove of Usk trees immediately north of the Temple Proper.

A broken, shattered tower is at the northeast end of the compound, where your company previously slew many bandits in service to the Temple.

A completely ruined stone building sits northwest of the Temple Proper, just past the Usk grove. 


---Temple Proper Compound Map (1 sqaure=30 feet)---


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

Updated to Level 6 by Rhun

Name:           Ragnok Drakeforge, Quester of the Soul Forger
Class:          Fighter
Race:           Dwarf
Size:           Medium
Gender:         Male
Alignment:      Neutral Good
Deity:          Moradin

Str: 19 +4 (15*)Level:  6      XP:          15000
Dex: 12 +1 (04) BAB:    +6     HP:          58 (5d10+15, ie 10+5x6+6x3)
Con: 16 +3 (06) Grapple:+10     Dmg Red:     nil
Int: 13 +1 (05) Speed:  20'**  Spell Res:   nil
Wis: 12 +1 (04) Init:   +1     Spell Save:  n/a
Cha: 08 -1 (02) ACP:    -5     Spell Fail:  n/a

* added 4th level attribute bump to Strength 
** heavy armour encumbrance – full plate +1

Armor Class: 20 (10 base, +8 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge)
Touch AC: 12     
Flatfooted AC: 18

Saves:   Base   Mod     Misc   Total
Fort:    +5     +3      +1*    +9
Ref:     +2     +1      +1*    +4
Will:    +2     +1      +1*(+2) +4 (+5)**
* +1 Cloak of Resistance
** +1 competence bonus vs mind-affecting spells & abilities from least crystal of mindcloaking

Weapon          Attack  Damage       Critical     Range
- Norryjar* (2h)  +12/+7     1d10+9+1d6   x3
- Throwing hammer +10/+5      1d4+4        x2           20 ft
*+1 Shock Dwarven waraxe

Languages:      
- Common
- Dwarven
- Gnome

Abilities:      
- Stonecunning
- Darkvision 60 ft
- Automatic languages – Common, Dwarven
- Favoured class: Fighter
- +2 save vs. poisons, spells, and spell-like effects
- Stability +4 vs bull rushed or tripped
- Base move stays 20'
- +1 to attack vs orcs and goblinoids
- +4 dodge bonus vs giants
- +2 bonus on Appraise & Craft checks re stone/metal
- Weapon familiarity - Dwarven waraxe and urgrosh

Feats:
- Brutal Throw 
- Power Attack
- Power Throw
- Weapon Focus (Dwarven waraxe)
- Weapon Specialization (Dwarven waraxe)
- Martial Study: Iron Heart Surge
- Dodge

Skills
- Balance -3 (1 rank, +1 dex, -5 ACP)
- Climb +6 (7 ranks, +4 str, -5 ACP)
- Craft (Weaponsmith) +6 (5 ranks, +1 int)
- Intimidate +5 (6 ranks, -1 cha)
- Jump +6 (7 ranks, +4 str, -5 ACP)
- Swim -5 (1 rank, +4 str, -10 ACP)

Equipment:                           Cost  Weight
- Full plate, +1                             50lb
- Cloak of Resistance, +1             1000gp  -lb
- Norryjar                         Priceless  8lb
(+1 Shocking Dwarven Waraxe)
- Crystal of mindcloaking, least*      500gp  -lb
- Hammer, light (throwing) x8            8gp 16lb

- Otto’s Wine Chiller                    -gp  4lb
- Potion, Aid                            -gp  -lb
- Potion, Barkskin (+2)                  -gp  -lb
- Potion, Cure Light Wounds x2           -gp  -lb

- Backpack                               2gp  2lb
- Bandolier, MW                          5gp .5lb
- Bedroll                                1sp  5lb
- Crowbar                                2gp  5lb
- Flint & steel                          1gp  -lb
- Grappling hook                         1gp  4lb
- Outfit, traveller’s                    -gp  -lb
- Rope, silk (50’)                      10gp  5lb
- Sack                                   2sp  1lb
- Shovel                                 2gp  8lb
- Troll spirits, handkeg
- Waterskin                              1gp  4lb

* This crystal is black as a clouded night sky. A crystal of mind cloaking protects you against mental inﬁltration. Least: This augment crystal grants you a +1 competence bonus on saving throws against mind-affecting spells and abilities.

Total Weight:   112.5lb
Money:          9pp 6gp 4sp 8cp

                Light   Med    Heavy       Lift  Push
Max Weight:     116     233    350         700   1750

Age:     61
Height:  4’9”
Weight:  235lb
Eyes:    Dark emerald
Hair:    Raven black (short beard and moustache)
Skin:    Pale, with tattoo of anvil on left arm & hammer on right

Appearance: Those who meet Ragnok for the first time are struck by the fact that this rather tall dwarf keeps his beard and moustache trimmed very short. Curious.

[sblock=Background (WIP)]Five hundred years ago the hero Korim Drakeforge founded a settlement on the slopes of the Yatil Mountains, fighting off orc raiders and a ravening dragon. Thus was Clan Drakeforge established.

Four generations on, the Clan, though respected, is still "new", and so marriages have been few. As a result the Clan remains small, numbering only twenty-two members. But now, its number has been reduced by one. The Patriarch's eldest son is feared dead.

When Ragnok heard of his brother’s disappearance near Hommlet, he decided to go there, to take vengeance on his brother’s slayers - if, indeed, he was dead - and, if possible, to find his remains and return them to the Drakeforge halls.

But his father wouldn’t hear of it!

Ragnok wasn't yet of age to take leave. He didn't want to lose another son. Small enough were the Drakeforge's numbers. In such manner the Patriarch forbade Ragnok’s quest.

_  After dialogue, discussion, and argument, showing the strength of character (or "stubborness") typical to the dwurfolk, Ragnok cut his own beard (symbol of dishonour) and didn't deign to speak with his father until he was spoken to. So passed a month...

The month over, his father didn't speak to him, but one day, early in the morning when the msts still       ed, he came to his -now- eldest son. With an expression halfway between severity and grief, he gave Ragnok his axe, the same one he had carried during his time as a warrior. Now as patriarch of the clan, the axe served only symbollic purpose, now it will serve to protect the family once more. On the masterwork's handle the father's name is carved in dwarven besides Ragnok's, both flanked by the clan's mark: a flaming shield.

The track was already cold, too much time had passed, and most innkeepers have the memory span of their guest's stay. But Ragnok carried on, until he arrived at Chendil. The same day he arrived to the city, some men approached him with a proposition he couldn't refuse, he was to depart towards Hommlet with a group of people, with the purpose of investigating certain rumours of evil in the area. Actually, Ragnok would have refused in a first stance, considering it a clan-only affair that he was in. But upon a second thought, he remembered his brother's combat mastery and wariness... and yet he is no more among the living. On the spot he kneeled, raised a loud prayer of gratitude for this help sent to him by The All Father, and accepted the quest without further doubting.

If this evil was the same to take his brother, be it warned that Ragnok Drakeforge will uproot it and haul its body to the Forge!_[/sblock][sblock=Treasure gained]
Brought forward:
0 pp, 399 gp, 36 sp, 10 cp
Cash & Goods 
388 pp, 1829 gp, 365 sp, 228 cp
Waraxe, Dwarven, MW
Potion of Aid
Potion of Cure Light Wounds
Potion Cure Moderate Wounds
Potion of Barkskin (+2)[/sblock] [sblock=Brutal Throw / Power Throw]BRUTAL THROW (General) 
Complete Adventurer 
You have learned how to hurl weapons to deadly effect. 
Benefit: You can add your Strength modifier (instead of your Dexterity modifier) to attack rolls with thrown weapons. 
Special: A fighter may select Brutal Throw as one of his fighter bonus feats. 
Normal: A character attacking with a ranged weapon adds his Dexterity modifier to the attack roll.
POWER THROW (General) 
Complete Adventurer 
You have learned how to hurl weapons to deadly effect. 
Prerequisite: Str 13, Brutal Throw, Power Attack. 
Benefit: On your turn, before making any attack rolls, you can choose to subtract a number from all thrown weapon attack rolls and add the same number to all thrown weapon damage rolls. This number may not exceed your base attack bonus. The penalty on attack rolls and the bonus on damage rolls applies until your next turn. 
Special: A fighter may select Power Throw as one of his fighter bonus feats.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

Updated to Level 6 by Rhun

*Coraine 'Jerivan' Vagrius CR 6 (15000 xp)*
Male human (Oeridian) paladin 2/knight 4
LG Medium humanoid 
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen +1, Spot +1
*Aura* good (faint)
*Languages* Common
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 24, touch 15, flat footed 23; +9 armor, +4 shield, +1 Dex; Shield Specialization, Shield Ward
*hp* 56 (6 HD)
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +5, *Will* +8
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 20 ft.
*Melee* +1 _longsword_ +11/+6 (1d8+4/19-20) or
*Melee* warhammer +9/+4 (1d8+3/x3) or
*Melee* dagger +9/+4 (1d4+3/19-20) or
*Ranged* longbow +7/+2 (1d8/x3)
*Base Atk* +6/+1; *Grp* +9
*Attack Options* Power Attack, smite evil 1/d (+3 attack, +2 damage)
*Special Actions* knight's challenge 5/d (fighting challenge +1, test of mettle Will DC 15) 
*Combat Possessions* 3 sunrods, 2 vials of holy water 
*Spell-like Abiities* CL 1
- At will—_detect evil_
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 16
*SQ* knight's code
*Feats* Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Shield Specialization (heavy), Shield Ward, Weapon Focus (Longsword)
*Skills* Diplomacy +11, Handle Animal +5, Heal +3, Knowledge (religion) +5, Knowledge (nobility) +2, Ride +4 (-4 with armor), Sense Motive +7
*Possessions* combat possessions plus +1 _longsword_, warhammer, dagger, longbow with 40 arrows, +1 _full plate_, +1 _heavy steel shield_; backpack, belt pouch, flint and steel, healer's kit, 50' silk rope with grappling hook, silver holy symbol, waterskin, whetstone; 114.7lbs; 1903gp, 3sp, 8cp
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* Coraine ignores the movement penalty from medium armor.
*Aura of Good (Ex)* As a 1st level cleric.
*Bulwark of Defense (Ex)* Any opponent that begins its turn in Coraine's threatened area treats all threatened squares as difficult terrain.
*Knight's Challenge* Coraine uses the force of his fighting spirit to manipulate foes. Even if Coraine lacks a shared language with the foe, the challenge can be issues. The following challenges can be issued:
- Fighting Challenge +1 (Ex): As a swift action, Coraine can issue this challenge against a single opponent. If the opponent has a Int of 5 or more, a language of some sort, and a CR greater than or equal to Coraine's level -2, he gains a +1 morale bonus on Will saves and attack and damage rolls against the target. The ability lasts 8 rounds. If applied against a non-valid target, the ability is wasted. If the opponent drops Coraine to 0 or fewer hit points, Coraine losses 2 uses of his knight's challenge. If the duration expires, Coraine can choose another target only if the first is inactive.
- Test of Mettle (Ex): As a swift action, Coraine can issue this challenge against all opponents with 100 ft within line of sight and line effect. If the opponent has a Int of 5 or more, a language of some sort, a CR greater than or equal to Coraine's level -2, and fails a DC 15 Will save, they must attack Coraine with a ranged or melee attack (or include in the effect of any ability) in preference to any other target if the opponent chooses to attack. Affected opponents do not attack mindlessly. If anyone else attacks an affected opponent, the effect ends for that opponent. If dropped to 0 or less hit points by an affected target, Coraine gains an extra use of knight's challenge (he can only gain one use this way).
*Shield Block (Ex)* Coraine may designate a single opponent during his turn; his shield bonus increases by +1 against that opponent. 
*Shield Specialization (heavy)* +1 AC with heavy shields.
*Shield Ward* Adds shield bonus to touch AC and bull rush defenses.
*Smite evil (Su)* As part of melee attack, Coraine may add his Charisma bonus to the attack roll and deals 1 extra damage per paladin level.
*Divine Grace(Su)* Charisma bonus (+3) to all saving throws
*Lay on Hands(Su)* Heal 6 hit points of damage w/ Lay on Hands

[sblock=Advancement]*L1->Paladin 1* HP: 12 (1d10+2) SP: +12 (2x4+1x4)
Diplomacy +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Sense Motive +4
Abilities: Str 16 (10pts), Dex 12 (4pts), Con 15 (8pts), Int 10 (2pts), Wis 13 (5pts), Cha 15 (8pts)
Feats: Shield Specialization (heavy), Shield Ward (human bonus)
Other: aura of good, detect evil, smite evil 1/d

*L2->Knight 1* HP: 9 (1d12+2) SP: +3 (2+1)
Diplomacy +1cc, Knowledge (religion) +1cc, Sense Motive +1cc
Other: knight's challenge (fighting challenge +1), knight's code

*L3->Knight 2* HP: 9 (1d12+2) SP: +3 (2+1)
Diplomacy +1cc, Knowledge (religion) +1cc, Sense Motive +1cc
Feats: Power Attack, Mounted Combat (class bonus)
Other: shield block +1

*L4->Knight 3* HP: 9 (1d12+2) SP: +3 (2+1)
Handle Animal +1, Knowledge (nobility) +1, Ride +1
Abilities: Cha +1
Other: bulwark of defense

*L5->Knight 4* HP: 9 (1d12+2) SP: +3 (2+1)
Handle Animal +1, Knowledge (nobility) +1, Ride +1
Other: armor mastery (medium), test of mettle[/sblock][sblock=Light Horse]*Unnamed*
Male light horse
N Large animal
Init +1; Senses low-light vision, scent; Listen +4, Spot +4
-----------------------------------------------------------------
AC 13 touch 10, flat-footed 12; -1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural
hp 19 (3 HD)
Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Spd 60 ft.
Melee hoof -2 melee (1d4+1) or
Melee 2 hooves -2 melee (1d4+1)
Base Atk +2; Grp +8
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities Str 14, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Feats Endurance, Run
Skills Listen +4, Spot +4
Possessions bit and bridle, saddle[/sblock]*Appearance*
Coraine is tall, tanned, square-jawed, and intense. His honey-blonde hair is cut short and his beard well-trimmed. He has grey eyes, stands six feet tall, is is roughly 185lbs. He is 17 years old.

*Background*
Coraine is the son of a hero. He knows it is true because no less a personage than the king himself told him so. Bralen Vagrius was a paladin of the Invincible One who led a vital attack against the forces of Iuz early in the history of conflict between the two countries. He and a small force of Heironean warriors broke the siege of a small but vital outpost town, at the cost of their own lives. The action enabled a major victory in the ongoing hostilities against Iuz. Belvor IV, touring the battlefield, came across Coraine and his mother Tilina as they mourned Bralen’s loss. Tilina had had a premonition of disaster, which drove her, against all advice and importuning to the contrary, onto the battlefield, dragging her four year old son with her.

It was here that Belvor found them – the woman keening and rocking the dead knight in her arms, the boy wide-eyed and with tears streaming down his face. The king knelt in front of the boy and told him to dry his eyes, for his father had died a great hero and was surely enrolled in the ranks of the Invincible in heaven.

“Be brave, and faithful, and serve our God, just as your father did, and he will be proud of you – and you, too, will be a hero.” And that is just what Coraine has sought to do ever since.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 13, 2012)

[sblock=current status]
Lay on Hands: 0/6
Smite Evil: 0/1
[/sblock]
[sblock=character sheet]
Human Male, Paladin of Kord 3 / Arena Fighter 3


Abilities
Str:16
Dex:12
Con:16
Int:10
Wis:14
Cha:14

Age:25 ; Height:1.84(meter) ; weight:135Kg ; Skin: Tan ; Eyes: Light Brown 
Hair: Blond; long Wavy; Thick Beard / Hirsute


Total Hit Points: 57
Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 20 = 10 +9 [Magical Full plate] +1 [dexterity] 
Touch AC: 11 ; Flat-footed: 13
BAB: +6

Initiative modifier: +1 = +1 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save: +11 = 6 [base] +3 [constitution] +2 [Divine Grace] 
Reflex save: +5 = 2 [base] +1 [dexterity] +2 [Divine Grace] 
Will save: +6 = 2 [base] +2 [wisdom] +2 [Divine Grace]
Attack (handheld): +9 = 6 [base] +3 [strength] 
Attack (unarmed): +9 = 6 [base] +3 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +7 = 6 [base] +1 [dexterity] 
Grapple check: +9 = 6 [base] +3 [strength] 

Magical MW Spiked Chain +1 [attack:+13/+8, Dmg:2d4+8, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing, Feat]
Gnollish designed short bow [attack:+7/+2, Dmg:1d6, crit x3, 60ft. range, piercing]
Long Sword [attack:+9/+4, Dmg:1d8+3, crit 19/20 x3, 4 lb., two-handed, Slashing]
Holy Water [attack +7, dmg:2d4, ranged touch attack , Vs. Evil outsiders and Undeads]

Light load: 76 lb. or less
Medium load:77-153 lb.
Heavy load:154-230 lb.
Lift over head:230 lb.
Lift off ground:460 lb.
Push or drag:1150 lb.

Languages: Common.

Feats:
Exotic Weapon Proficiency Weapon: Spiked Chain.
Weapon Focus [Spiked Chain] 
Power Attack. 
Improved Overrun.
Weapon Specialization [Spiked Chain]
Greater Weapon Focus [Spiked Chain]

Skills: 

Balance Dex* -5 = +1 -6
Bluff Cha 2 = +2 
Climb Str* -1 = +3 +2 -6
Concentration Con 3 = +3 
Diplomacy Cha 2 = +2 
Escape Artist Dex* -4 = +1 +1 -6 
Gather Information Cha 2 = +2 
Heal Wis 3 = +2 +1
Hide Dex* -5 = +1 -6 
Intimidate Cha 5 = +2 +3 
Jump Str* +1 = +3 +4 -6
Listen Wis 2 = +2 
Move Silently Dex* -5 = +1 -6
Ride Dex 1 = +1 
Search Int 0 = 0 
Sense Motive Wis 2 = +2 
Spot Wis 2 = +2 
Survival Wis 2 = +2 
Swim Str** 3 = +3 
Tumble Dex* -3 = +1 +2 -6 
Use Rope Dex 1 = +1 

* = check penalty for wearing armor

[sblock=Paladin Traits]
Aura of Good
Detect Evil (Free action at will)
Smite Evil (1x/day; add +3 attack roll +2 to Dmg)
Divine Grace (Cha bonus to saves)
Lay on Hands (Cha bonus X lvl.)
Aura of Courage (immune to Fear, ally within 10 feet gains +4 To save vs. fear)
Divine Health (immunity to all diseases)
[/sblock]


Zirat Igruf's Equipment:
Riding Horse + saddle
MW Spiked Chain (+1). 
Magical Full Plate (+1)
Long sword. 
spiked Gauntlet.
Flask of Holy water.
Gnollish design Short bow
Arrows - 20.
Traveler’s outfit
10 Torches + Flint & Steel
Cold weather outfit.
Rope, hempen (50 ft.)
bag of Caltrops
Potions:
1 CLW, 1 protection from evil, 1 enlarge, 1 bull's strength.
Wealth:
433 gp 6 sp 6 cp

[/sblock]
[sblock=background]
Behooooo
Cries the announcer, the crowd roars from the stands as the champion stands in the middle of the arena, one hand tightly closed up in the air, his other hand hold his blood covered spiked chain, one foot step on top the lifeless body of a leopard, around him lies 2 dead hyenas
Zirat Igruf, Champion of Kord!
The announcer continues as the fans throw flowers into the arena.

Zirat, champion from the arenas of Chendl for the last 2 years and loved by all, the one who killed lions, wolves and slave goblin chiefs.
Now it's time to leave the fame of the arenas and the fans, and receive the fame and glory from leaders and kings, Zirat decided to retire from the games and dedicate himself to the "church" of Kord.
[/sblock]


----------

